# Ask me anything



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm bored as hell today with no plans and don't feel like making a bunch of threads. Ask me literally anything. Just trying to pass the time. I don't think there's a question I won't answer, but maybe someone will surprise me lol.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

Your explanation for this thread hit me a bit too hard XD
That explains how frequently you've been making them however. 
My sister is watching Naruto, and Kakashi just explained the K.I.A Stone- she didn't understand so I got a good laugh, she's been my entertainment. So.. What is something that you knew about a show or story that a friend or someone you knew was checking out, and you just burst out laughing?


----------



## Upendo Upendo no Mi (Jul 5, 2022)

How was your 2022 so far?

Discovered any nice new shows/anime/manga? Any amazing things happened for you lately?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Your explanation for this thread hit me a bit too hard XD
> That explains how frequently you've been making them however.
> My sister is watching Naruto, and Kakashi just explained the K.I.A Stone- she didn't understand so I got a good laugh, she's been my entertainment. So.. What is something that you knew about a show or story that a friend or someone you knew was checking out, and you just burst out laughing?


Not exactly a show, but we were talking about porn and one of my boots (Marines who worked under me) didn't know that girls got wet. I died

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Not exactly a show, but we were talking about porn and one of my boots (Marines who worked under me) didn't know that girls got wet. I died


I'm ace.. And even I-... That's special. That is so so special.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Upendo Upendo no Mi said:


> How was your 2022 so far?
> 
> Discovered any nice new shows/anime/manga? Any amazing things happened for you lately?


It's been okay. Better than 2020 and 2021. I got back in the gym too so thats a huge plus.

And the only new show I got into recently was Spy x Family. I caught up to the manga, it's super wholesome. And nothing amazing has happened recently, same ol same ol

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> I'm ace.. And even I-... That's special. That is so so special.


Yeah, he was 20 years old lol. I get that he was a virgin, but that was something else

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

Do you draw(digital or traditional)? If so, what do you draw?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Do you draw(digital or traditional)? If so, what do you draw?


I wish lol. I have literally the worst drawing skills out of anyone I've ever met. People used to think I was writing with the wrong hand, thats how bad my hand writing was lol


But if I could draw, is it even a question? Make my own hentai


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I wish lol. I have literally the worst drawing skills out of anyone I've ever met. People used to think I was writing with the wrong hand, thats how bad my hand writing was lol
> 
> 
> But if I could draw, is it even a question? Make my own hentai


That is, interesting.
XD That's actually a thing everyone should try. Not because of the enjoyment but you'll get really really good at anatomy and facial expressions. Designs too I bet.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> That is, interesting.
> XD That's actually a thing everyone should try. Not because of the enjoyment but you'll get really really good at anatomy and facial expressions. Designs too I bet.


I really would if I could, but if you can just imagine the typical 5 year old drawing during art class, that's how my shit looks


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I really would if I could, but if you can just imagine the typical 5 year old drawing during art class, that's how my shit looks


Well practice if ya want to, I mean.. That is how everyone started out. Better late than never, yeah?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Well practice if ya want to, I mean.. That is how everyone started out. Better late than never, yeah?


The amount of time and effort I'd need to invest into it isn't worth it for me. I've never had a passion for art, so that's too much work for something I don't really want


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> The amount of time and effort I'd need to invest into it isn't worth it for me. I've never had a passion for art, so that's too much work for something I don't really want


Fair enough, it does take a bit of time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

These are pretty tame questions, nobody got anything spicy? Lol

Don't be shy now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jul 5, 2022)

How are you doing?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

TheTwelfthKenpachi said:


> How are you doing?


Overall, okay. As long as I'm hitting the gym I'm atleast okay. When I'm not hitting the gym consistently that's how my friends know there's a red flag

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2022)

are you normal?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> are you normal?


No. I've been told by my friends that I'm the weirdest person they know, but in a good way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> No. I've been told by my friends that I'm the weirdest person they know, but in a good way.


being called weird is pretty normal though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> being called weird is pretty normal though


A lot of my friends are normal though lol. I have a few weird friends but they called me weird too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 5, 2022)

Anything?


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 5, 2022)

Have you ever read Gantz, Monster, or 20th Century Boys?


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

My sister asked me this, so I'm asking you. What would you do if a complete stranger just hugged you out of nowhere?


----------



## Karasu (Jul 5, 2022)

Tenshioooooooooooooo!

Yes I did that for no reason whatsoever - it's a great name

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Tenshioooooooooooooo!
> 
> Yes I did that for no reason whatsoever - it's a great name


I just snorted so Gods dang loud at that.
Ty for all of that Karasu.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Anything?



Literally anything.



Skyfall said:


> Have you ever read Gantz, Monster, or 20th Century Boys?



Gantz was dope till the last Arc. Read it back in High School. Monster I tried watching the anime but went to boot camp and never got back into it. It was good though. Been planning to read 20th Century Boys



Tenshio said:


> My sister asked me this, so I'm asking you. What would you do if a complete stranger just hugged you out of nowhere?



Probably hug them back thinking maybe they knew me from somewhere lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Probably hug them back thinking maybe they knew me from somewhere lol


That's adorable-

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Overall, okay. As long as I'm hitting the gym I'm atleast okay. When I'm not hitting the gym consistently that's how my friends know there's a red flag


That's nice to hear!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 5, 2022)

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 5, 2022)

How do I become a billionaire without risking my investment?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 5, 2022)

Should I buy another property this year or wait for the crash next year?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 5, 2022)

Hi, how's your day?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What is the meaning of life?


Life has no meaning. We're just here floating on a space rock.



Shanks said:


> How do I become a billionaire without risking my investment?



DogeCoin



Shanks said:


> Should I buy another property this year or wait for the crash next year?



Wait for the crash



Shanks said:


> Hi, how's your day?



It's been alright. Was bored but entertained myself here lol


----------



## Shanks (Jul 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> DogeCoin


Elon Musk is been sued for $200b+ for this comment! Delete it quickly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Elon Musk is been sued for $200b+ for this comment! Delete it quickly


Lol no lie I know I guy who made a million off that shit and all the AMC stuff when it was popping. Lucky mf lol


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 5, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Anything?


Is this you asking me "anything" lol


----------



## Karasu (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Is this you asking me "anything" lol



Yesh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan: What kind of sandwich have you eaten recently?

a) Tuna sandwich
b) Shawerma sandwich
c) Beef burger
d) Chicken burger
e) Cheese sandwich
f) Taco
g) Other kind of sandwich (what sandwich)


----------



## dergeist (Jul 6, 2022)

How do I force myselt to learn to wash my own clothes and Iron them 

Will we see another Game Stonk moment?


If so, in which company


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan: What kind of sandwich have you eaten recently?
> 
> a) Tuna sandwich
> b) Shawerma sandwich
> ...


D



dergeist said:


> How do I force myselt to learn to wash my own clothes and Iron them
> 
> Will we see another Game Stonk moment?
> 
> ...


Set a specific time every week for that task, and make sure you complete it every time. Eventually you'll just get used to the routine.

And probably not. Get rich quick schemes rarely work anyway, just be smart with yiur money lol


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, what is your favorite soda?

a) Pepsi
b) 7up
c) Mirinda
d) Other


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, what is your favorite soda?
> 
> a) Pepsi
> b) 7up
> ...


D. Mtn Dew. The Nectar of the Gods

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

what do you like about that clannad character over the others?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, who is the only best girl of ONE PIECE?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> what do you like about that clannad character over the others?


Spoilers just in case, but doubt anyone here really plays Visual Novels lol. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm a sucker for memory loss story lines, and in the VN her story goes down that route. And out of every memory loss story line, hers comes the closest to reminding me (in a good way) of my Dad who had short term memory loss after he had surgery for a brain tumor.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, who is the only best girl of ONE PIECE?


Easily Robin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Spoilers just in case, but doubt anyone here really plays Visual Novels lol.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


oh, i see so the anime didn't cover that. I know they did do alternative routes in the anime in the form of some OVAs


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> oh, i see so the anime didn't cover that. I know they did do alternative routes in the anime in the form of some OVAs


Yeah, all the girls get entire story lines in the VN. Although Tomoyo is the only girl who also gets an After Story, like Nagisa did.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan , you have been given an important hard task. You have 100% finished the task completely. *Victory Pose* What music should play in the background as mission accomplished?

- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- 
- Other


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan , you have been given an important hard task. You have 100% finished the task completely. *Victory Pose* What music should play in the background as mission accomplished?
> 
> -
> -
> ...


Oh this is tough lol. It's between FF and GTA for me. Both of those are classics.

I'll probably go with GTA


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 6, 2022)

Do you like video games?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, in your opinion, is Tomoyo Sakagami the idealistic wife (waifu) of all anime girls you could ever wish for? Is she the #1 best girl of all anime for you?


----------



## Lmao (Jul 6, 2022)

Dirtiest thing you've whispered to a woman's ear?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

BlueSkulls218 said:


> Do you like video games?


Yeah I play a them pretty often. Big JRPG fan

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, in your opinion, is Tomoyo Sakagami the idealistic wife (waifu) of all anime girls you could ever wish for? Is she the #1 best girl of all anime for you?


Yeah, easily. I don't think there could be a better one for me specifically lol. But who knows, maybe a better one is out there somewhere, but I'm doubtful


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jul 6, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Dirtiest thing you've whispered to a woman's ear?


"Yo your shoelaces are undone"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Dirtiest thing you've whispered to a woman's ear?


Lol I'm not really a dirty talker, I usually like the woman doing the talking. Probably just some basic shit like call me daddy or some shit lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, what game(s) from 1998 you have never played?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, what game(s) from 1998 you have never played?


Probably a ton lol. For example, I don't like FPS. Or really any game with a first person camera since it gives me a headache

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah I play a them pretty often. Big JRPG fan


Ahhh so have you heard of bully?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

BlueSkulls218 said:


> Ahhh so have you heard of bully?


I really wanted to play it when I was a kid but my mom never got it for me. I can play it now if I wanted to but it doesnt interest me as much anymore

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I really wanted to play it when I was a kid but my mom never got it for me. I can play it now if I wanted to but it doesnt interest me as much anymore


Ahhh kl nice bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, I hate First Person Mode/Shooter, too. So... have you played all or some of RESIDENT EVIL games series?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, I hate First Person Mode/Shooter, too. So... have you played all or some of RESIDENT EVIL games series?


One thing about me is I can't play "scary" games lol. I don't mind scary movies, but any game that's even a little scary creeps me out too much

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, do you like energy drinks? Is there a favorite brand? Do you prefer regular ones or "sugar free" ones?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, do you like energy drinks? Is there a favorite brand? Do you prefer regular ones or "sugar free" ones?


I don't drink any energy drinks anymore. I'll have an occasional coffee but that's it. 

I used to really like Monsters, but that was in High School. I used to take crazy amounts of pre work out too, looking back maybe even dangerous amounts lol. Would take literally 10 scoops if it was a max out day, and normal days 5 scoops. Would go through entire containers in no time

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, do you drive a car? If yes, what car you drive currently? In future, what car you wanna buy?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, do you drive a car? If yes, what car you drive currently? In future, what car you wanna buy?


I don't drive yet. One thing about having spent most of my adult life in the Marine Corps is, that if you join without a liscense you'll likely leave without a liscense. But I do plan on taking my driving test very soon. It's one thing that I'm too old to not have at this point lol.

And as for my future car, I don't really care as long as it runs well. I don't want some car that breaks down often. Not a car guy so I don't care for a specific type


----------



## Perrin (Jul 6, 2022)

Blue or Red


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Blue or Red


I'm basic when it comes to colors, so they both happen to be my 2 favorite colors.

If I have to choose I'll say blue


----------



## Perrin (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'm basic when it comes to colors, so they both happen to be my 2 favorite colors.
> 
> If I have to choose I'll say blue


Red will remember this.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Holy shit


Yeah I was crazy with the pre work out when I was younger. Esspecially in High School. Used to snort that shit too lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

do you think the characters in clannad are realistic? If so, would you probably want to find a girl like tomoyo?


----------



## Perrin (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah I was crazy with the pre work out when I was younger. Esspecially in High School. Used to snort that shit too lol


I remember once poisoning myself with coffee at uni, heart went into an abnormal rhythm for a few hours, felt awful, go steady on energy products.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> do you think the characters in clannad are realistic? If so, would you probably want to find a girl like tomoyo?


I'd say they are for the most part. Obviously some exaggerated anime tropes but at their core I could see real people acting like them.

And yeah, Tomoyo's basically my dream girl lol. Strong, smart, motivated. And in the VN her life goal is to basically help depressed people, and as a depressed guy I like that lol.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I remember once poisoning myself with coffee at uni, heart went into an abnormal rhythm for a few hours, felt awful, go steady on energy products.


Yeah looking back it was pretty dumb. I was consuming dumb amounts of caffine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Jul 6, 2022)

My country’s leader (a younger clownier trump) is about to be forced to quit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Perrin said:


> My country’s leader (a younger clownier trump) is about to be forced to quit.


If you don't mind me asking, where are you from?


----------



## Perrin (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where are you from?


Britain - Boris Johnson

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'd say they are for the most part. Obviously some exaggerated anime tropes but at their core I could see real people acting like them.
> 
> And yeah, Tomoyo's basically my dream girl lol. Strong, smart, motivated. And in the VN her life goal is to basically help depressed people, and as a depressed guy I like that lol.


i see. I kinda feel like the female characters are pretty unrealistic in a personality perspective, especially with their interactions with the MC.

though i think the main female is really wonky in the anime so that may be clouding my perspective.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Since I was talking about Tomoyo, I just wanted to share this clip of her message at the end of the VN for anyone who gives a shit lol. Spoilers ofc but as I said I doubt anyone here is planning on playing the VN. The message really starts around the 9 min mark. This shit hit me like a truck as a depressed 14 year old. Still gets me to this day lowkey


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I don't drink any energy drinks anymore. I'll have an occasional coffee but that's it.
> 
> I used to really like Monsters, but that was in High School. I used to take crazy amounts of pre work out too, looking back maybe even dangerous amounts lol. Would take literally 10 scoops if it was a max out day, and normal days 5 scoops. Would go through entire containers in no time


Fam- that's so not good.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Fam- that's so not good.


Compared to the drugs and alcohol I've done as an Adult, it's not THAT big of a deal lol. But yeah, def dangerous, esspecially doing that as a kid


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Compared to the drugs and alcohol I've done as an Adult, it's not THAT big of a deal lol. But yeah, def dangerous, esspecially doing that as a kid


One- keep it easy on the alcohol and don't do any of those stupid drugs- weed and ones akin to that only sir.
Two- it is very dangerous, like heart attack and all that. Jeez.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Compared to the drugs and alcohol I've done as an Adult, it's not THAT big of a deal lol.


What drugs have you tried? Both prescription and illegal. Feel free to skip this one of course, it’s pretty personal.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> One- keep it easy on the alcohol and don't do any of those stupid drugs- weed and ones akin to that only sir.
> Two- it is very dangerous, like heart attack and all that. Jeez.


Yeah I'm passed the drugs and alcohol stage now lol. I wouldn't say I don't reccommend it, but more so if you're gonna do it, do it with good people.



Kitsune said:


> What drugs have you tried? Both prescription and illegal. Feel free to skip this one of course, it’s pretty personal.



I'm fine with personal questions lol. It is an ask me anything. Weed, LSD, Shrooms, Molly, but the worst one were these pills we'd buy at the store. They were the worst since they were cheap, addictive, and bad for your liver, but would get you high asf. We'd started off by just taking 4 at a time, but eventually it got up to 40 pills in 1 gulp. Def not my proudest moment. My friend got hospitalized by taking over 100. Shit was crazy. It was our goto tho since it also didn't pop up on drug test.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah I'm passed the drugs and alcohol stage now lol. I wouldn't say I don't reccommend it, but more so if you're gonna do it, do it with good people.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fine with personal questions lol. It is an ask me anything. Weed, LSD, Shrooms, Molly, but the worst one were these pills we'd buy at the store. They were the worst since they were cheap, addictive, and bad for your liver, but would get you high asf. We'd started off by just taking 4 at a time, but eventually it got up to 40 pills in 1 gulp. Def not my proudest moment. My friend got hospitalized by taling over 100. Shit was crazy. It was our goto tho since it also didn't pop up on drug test.


That's good to know. I don't see myself doing that, I have a fear of that stuff if I'm going to be honest.
I'm really glad you're past that. That is terrifying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Weed, LSD, Shrooms, Molly


Honestly, I think all of these have some potential for personal benefit if taken in moderation. It’s stuff like crack and meth that should be avoided at all costs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Honestly, I think all of these have some potential for personal benefit if taken in moderation. It’s stuff like crack and meth that should be avoided at all costs.


I agree. Which is why I can't just say "Stay away from drugs" Since they really can help with personal growth. I just tell people that if you're going to do them be smart, pick a good group to do them with and have a trust worthy trip sitter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I agree. Which is why I can't just say "Stay away from drugs" Since they really can help with personal growth. I just tell people that if you're going to do them be smart, pick a good group to do them with and have a trust worthy trip sitter.


I hate how you're right on that "personal growth" bit.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> I hate how you're right on that "personal growth" bit.


Yeah I don't regret any drugs I've done. Some people aren't mentally ready for it though, esspecially something like LSD. I wasn't the first time I took it. Bad trip lol


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah I don't regret any drugs I've done. Some people aren't mentally ready for it though, esspecially something like LSD. I wasn't the first time I took it. Bad trip lol


That's good.
That bit doesn't surprise me. The reason people usually get into drugs make them already not prepared too. I've heard of bad trips, even more terrifying.


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'm fine with personal questions lol. It is an ask me anything. Weed, LSD, Shrooms, Molly, but the worst one were these pills we'd buy at the store. They were the worst since they were cheap, addictive, and bad for your liver, but would get you high asf. We'd started off by just taking 4 at a time, but eventually it got up to 40 pills in 1 gulp. Def not my proudest moment. My friend got hospitalized by taking over 100. Shit was crazy. It was our goto tho since it also didn't pop up on drug test.


you didn't use any of those drugs that help you study for school and stuff?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> That's good.
> That bit doesn't surprise me. The reason people usually get into drugs make them already not prepared too. I've heard of bad trips, even more terrifying.


I'm a werido and actually enjoy bad trips, after its over. (As long as I didn't do anything that hurt anyone else, first time I got in a fist fight with my best friend lol)


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> you didn't use any of those drugs that help you study for school and stuff?


No, I've literally never studied for school after I passed the 5th grade lol. Although my friends wife micro doses with LSD and her grades went up dramatically


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'm a werido and actually enjoy bad trips, after its over.


I get what you mean. Sometimes a bad trip can show you something you need to see about yourself or the world around you. It’s not fun but it can be beneficial.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'm a werido and actually enjoy bad trips, after its over. (As long as I didn't do anything that hurt anyone else, first time I got in a fist fight with my best friend lol)


...You are weird. (That's an obvious. I'd hope.)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 6, 2022)

Please list weapons, vehicles and melee combat techniques you are trained in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I get what you mean. Sometimes a bad trip can show you something you need to see about yourself or the world around you. It’s not fun but it can be beneficial.


Facts. And with the visuals I just look back at them and feel like I got to watch a really realistic movie lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Please list weapons, vehicles and melee combat techniques you are trained in.


My MOS (Job) wasn't combat related, so I only got to do martial arts and train with a M16. We trained a little with a bunch of weapons I can't even remember the names of anymore, but I wouldn't consider myself "trained" with them. Like I got to throw grenades and shoot machine guns and shit.

I was a black belt though, so I was pretty well trained in that. Although a Marine Corps black belt is different than lets say a BJJ black belt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 6, 2022)

Take this quiz and post the results.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Take this quiz and post the results.


== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
100% Master/Mistress 
100% Brat tamer 
100% Dominant 
100% Degrader 
98% Rigger 
98% Voyeur 
93% Experimentalist 
89% Primal (Hunter) 
81% Owner 
78% Sadist 
76% Masochist 
69% Ageplayer 
68% Exhibitionist 
62% Non-monogamist 
60% Daddy/Mommy 
40% Degradee 
38% Switch 
23% Rope bunny 
22% Vanilla 
21% Boy/Girl 
17% Slave 
11% Pet 
5% Submissive 
5% Primal (Prey) 
0% Brat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> == Results from bdsmtest.org ==
> 100% Master/Mistress
> 100% Brat tamer
> 100% Dominant
> ...


Kinky

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Kinky


Just a little bit lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Just a little bit lol


Pfft just a bit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> == Results from bdsmtest.org ==
> 100% Master/Mistress
> 100% Brat tamer
> 100% Dominant
> ...


Kinky boi.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Take this quiz and post the results.


lol you're nuts with this.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 6, 2022)

Favorite anime? 
Favorite color?
Have you read the Percy Jackson series? 
What are your thoughts about Brics? 
Are you an atheist, Theist or agnostic? 
Do you support Abortion?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> lol you're nuts with this.


I told em to ask literally anything lol


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I told em to ask literally anything lol


Just don't give out your address lol


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Favorite anime?
> Favorite color?
> Have you read the Percy Jackson series?
> What are your thoughts about Brics?
> ...


Clannad
Blue
Yes, only the first book. I liked it
Never heard of Brics, I had to look it up lol. No thoughts for now
Agnostic I'd guess
And yes, people should be able to do what they want with their body

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Just don't give out your address lol


Why not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, do you like beef shawerma or chicken shawerma?


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jul 6, 2022)

Oh, another little question if you will; can I use that thread idea myself?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 6, 2022)

Tits or ass?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, do you like beef shawerma or chicken shawerma?


Never had shawerma, but I like beef


TheTwelfthKenpachi said:


> Oh, another little question if you will; can I use that thread idea myself?


Yes ofc


Vagrant Tom said:


> Tits or ass?


Ass all day and night

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

What do you think about crime shows? Do you watch them?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> What do you think about crime shows? Do you watch them?


They're alright. I don't watch them but my ex used to all the time. I never really paid too much attention

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Any other spicy questions? That last one was fun lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Any other spicy questions? That last one was fun lol


what makes a question "spicy"?


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> what makes a question "spicy"?


How hot the pepper you added was

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> what makes a question "spicy"?


Something that you wouldn't usually ask a person I guess. Maybe something personal that they wouldn't usually want to talk about

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> what makes a question "spicy"?


Usually the 18+ content(sexual questions or such)


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Something that you wouldn't usually ask a person I guess. Maybe something personal that they wouldn't usually want to talk about


how often have you held back the urge to kill someone and/or how often does your mind run with thoughts about killing people


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Playing these types of games is always my favorite lol. It's way better in person. Gotta try your best not to chicken out to any question (or dare when irl)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> how often have you held back the urge to kill someone and/or how often does your mind run with thoughts about killing people


I've never wanted to actually kill someone. But there have been a few who I wanted to beat up badly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I've never wanted to actually kill someone. But there have been a few who I wanted to beat up badly


oh? what happened that made you want to beat someone up?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> oh? what happened that made you want to beat someone up?


I wanted to fight my friends husband. We were at a party at their place, and he was beating her in their room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I wanted to fight my friends husband. We were at a party at their place, and he was beating her in their room.


Yeah I'd want to throw some punches too. 
Is she safe now?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Yeah I'd want to throw some punches too.
> Is she safe now?


He went to jail and they got a divorce. A few years later he was stalking her and beat her a few times. Dude is crazy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> He went to jail and they got a divorce. A few years later he was stalking her and beat her a few times. Dude is crazy


Divorce is good. He should be in jail once more, and she needs to get a restraining order.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Divorce is good. He should be in jail once more, and she needs to get a restraining order.


She frustratingly didn't want to press charges. She has this belief that it'd just make things worse.


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> He went to jail and they got a divorce. A few years later he was stalking her and beat her a few times. Dude is crazy


he went to jail? Who told the police? her?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> he went to jail? Who told the police? her?


Nah, it's a little different in the Marine Corps. Her friend told one of our higher ups and they took care of it


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> She frustratingly didn't want to press charges. She has this belief that it'd just make things worse.


That's a tad annoying.. I hope he leaves her the fuck alone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> That's a tad annoying.. I hope he leaves her the fuck alone.


It's been about a year since he made contact I believe, so thats good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> It's been about a year since he made contact I believe, so thats good


That's good. Let's hope it stays that way.
If not I bet there's a way I could beat the ever lovin' shit outta him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

i wonder what amkes someone into a stalker though.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> i wonder what amkes someone into a stalker though.


I'd guess it was because he was crazy, and he abused her enough that he knew he could basically control her. She was also way out of his league. I think a combo of all that made it so he became obsessed with her.


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> No, I've literally never studied for school after I passed the 5th grade lol. Although my friends wife micro doses with LSD and her grades went up dramatically


why didn't you study after the 5th grade? Were you simply too smart to need to?


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What is the meaning of life?


42

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> why didn't you study after the 5th grade? Were you simply too smart to need to?


What happened was, I was one of the smartest kids in my school growing up, typical smart asian guy. When I got middle school they happened to be out of textbooks by the time I was up. My teacher told me I didn't have to worry about it since I was smart, so I didn't need to do any homework until more books came in. It took a few months, and by then I was so used to not doing school work, and went from smart kid to class clown and trouble maker. From there I only passed classes due to high test scores. In the 8th grade I actually should of failed my math class, since I had a 40%. But my teacher told me she believed in me and bumped it up to 60% so I could pass. It only got worse in High School and I eventually got kick out. I went to an alternatvie school and passed because the Dean liked me and made a deal with my recruiter.


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> What happened was, I was one of the smartest kids in my school growing up, typical smart asian guy. When I got middle school they happened to be out of textbooks by the time I was up. My teacher told me I didn't have to worry about it since I was smart, so I didn't need to do any homework until more books came in. It took a few months, and by then I was so used to not doing school work, and went from smart kid to class clown and trouble maker. From there I only passed classes due to high test scores. In the 8th grade I actually should of failed my math class, since I had a 40%. But my teacher told me she believed in me and bumped it up to 60% so I could pass. It only got worse in High School and I eventually got kick out. I went to an alternatvie school and passed because the Dean liked me and made a deal with my recruiter.


While I'm not failing or had special cases like that, I do relate to this. I was so use to being the cliche glasses straight A's kid, freshman year I was doing terribly compared to other years. I got much more carefree.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> What happened was, I was one of the smartest kids in my school growing up, typical smart asian guy. When I got middle school they happened to be out of textbooks by the time I was up. My teacher told me I didn't have to worry about it since I was smart, so I didn't need to do any homework until more books came in. It took a few months, and by then I was so used to not doing school work, and went from smart kid to class clown and trouble maker. From there I only passed classes due to high test scores. In the 8th grade I actually should of failed my math class, since I had a 40%. But my teacher told me she believed in me and bumped it up to 60% so I could pass. It only got worse in High School and I eventually got kick out. I went to an alternatvie school and passed because the Dean liked me and made a deal with my recruiter.


hm, that's really strange. If she knew you were "smart" why didn't she put more of an effort to help you out or something? lol


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> hm, that's really strange. If she knew you were "smart" why didn't she put more of an effort to help you out or something? lol


Oh she did. There was an ongoing beef between me and her that the whole class knew about lol. She tried everything she could. One time she even cussed me out and told me I was the worst student she's had in her 40 years of teaching lol. Thats why it surprised me that she passed me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lmao (Jul 6, 2022)

Tits or ass?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Tits or ass?


ASS

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Oh she did. There was an ongoing beef between me and her that the whole class knew about lol. She tried everything she could. One time she even cussed me out and told me I was the worst student she's had in her 40 years of teaching lol. Thats why it surprised me that she passed me


did you ever try to get back into doing homework?


----------



## Lmao (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> ASS

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> did you ever try to get back into doing homework?


The only time I did homework was in the Marine Corps since it was part of my job lol. But never during school


----------



## Lmao (Jul 6, 2022)

What is something you know now that you wish you had known earlier in life?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Lmao said:


> What is something you know now that you wish you had known earlier in life?


How to work out more effectively lol


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

what is something you're curious about?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> what is something you're curious about?


If you're doing a running gag or not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lmao (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> How to work out more effectively lol


Do you mean training with proper form, resting etc?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Do you mean training with proper form, resting etc?


Pretty much everything. I've had a ton of injuries due to rookie mistakes, and have skipped almost a decade's worth of leg days lol


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> If you're doing a running gag or not


lol, anything else?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> lol, anything else?


Curious about you, or anything?


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Curious about you, or anything?


anything. There's nothing about me to be actually curious about since i'm so normal.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> anything. There's nothing about me to be actually curious about since i'm so normal.


I guess I'm curious about how everyone looks like lol. That's why I made a post a picture thread. That's all I can think of off the top of my head other than stuff like is God real lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

Do you see yourself as ag ood leader?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> Do you see yourself as ag ood leader?


I'd say so. In the Marine Corps you get to pick a mentor and I was one of the more popular choices to be chosen as a mentor. I would also usually be seen as the leader in my friend groups growing up, but I feel like that was more due to me being strong, not actual leadership. I wouldn't call myself a natural leader though, had to develop it.


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

Do you hate kids?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 6, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Divorce is good. He should be in jail once more, and she needs to get a restraining order.


IMO he deserves to die.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> Do you hate kids?


I actually don't lol. They always love me, I get along well with them


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

How often have you met people who thought something they've never tried before is easy?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> How often have you met people who thought something they've never tried before is easy?


A lot lol.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 6, 2022)

Movie villian you hate the most?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Movie villian you hate the most?


I actually can't think of one lol. I usually like Villians.


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

do you think the male MC in clannad treated his father unjustifiably badly?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> do you think the male MC in clannad treated his father unjustifiably badly?


No, I think how he felt was justified. I'm glad he changed though


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> No, I think how he felt was justified. I'm glad he changed though


the male MC or the father?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> the male MC or the father?


The MC.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I actually can't think of one lol. I usually like Villians.


John Doe? 
You like him?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> John Doe?
> You like him?


Idk who that is, I've heard the name before though


----------



## Kamisori (Jul 6, 2022)

Would you go to someones funeral even though the person wasn't at your funeral


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Kamisori said:


> Would you go to someones funeral even though the person wasn't at your funeral


If I cared about them, yeah

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Idk who that is, I've heard the name before though


From the film se7en. 
Please don't say you like him.


----------



## Kamisori (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> If I cared about them, yeah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> From the film se7en.
> Please don't say you like him.


Oh I never watched it lol. But I do usually think bad guys are cool


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Kamisori said:


>


What lol


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

Kamisori said:


> Would you go to someones funeral even though the person wasn't at your funeral


how do you attend a funeral after your own?


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

are you a real person or a running gag?  
j/k


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> are you a real person or a running gag?
> j/k


I'm a real boy


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

is there an anime character you feel you relate to?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> is there an anime character you feel you relate to?


Tomoya Okazaki and Emiya Shirou

Thoss are the 2 MCs from both of my favorite anime


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Tomoya Okazaki and Emiya Shirou
> 
> Thoss are the 2 MCs from both of my favorite anime


Oh and my boy Naruto


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

i get that you like them, but you feel like you relate to them too?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> i get that you like them, but you feel like you relate to them too?


Yeah, we share similar mind sets. Some other similarites too. I usually like a character more if I see myself in them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

what about any of the reincarnation main characters we're seeing a lot of lately? 

or what about the SAO main character?


----------



## Lmao (Jul 6, 2022)

Name a movie or series you'd recommend to anyone.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, do you have a MAL (MyAnimeList) account?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> what about any of the reincarnation main characters we're seeing a lot of lately?
> 
> or what about the SAO main character?


None of them really stand out to me. But Mushoku Tensei's MC is interesting.

Kirito's whatever imo, I dont like or dislike him



Lmao said:


> Name a movie or series you'd recommend to anyone.



My goto recommendation is either Attack on Titan or Code Geass. They're shows that I feel pretty much anyone would like. Breaking Bad too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, do you have a MAL (MyAnimeList) account?


Yes sir


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

do you think AI will one day be considered alive?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> do you think AI will one day be considered alive?


Maybe in the distant future. I don't see that happening in my lifetime


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 6, 2022)

What race are you?


----------



## Lmao (Jul 6, 2022)

If you could live in any past timeline which one would you choose and why?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> What race are you?


Asian, Hmong specifically

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

do you play any video games?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Lmao said:


> If you could live in any past timeline which one would you choose and why?


Like a period in the past? Probably like the 70s. That sounds like a good time. Don't wanna go too far back lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> do you play any video games?


Yes, big JRPG fan


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

do you read any webtoons? 

Do you think you can make a good one?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yes sir


Wanna link your MAL account? So I can see your favorites.


ClannadFan said:


> Yes, big JRPG fan


What about Metal Gear Solid?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> do you read any webtoons?
> 
> Do you think you can make a good one?


I've read a few, don't really keep up with them though. God of High School, Solo Leveling, Bastard and a few romance ones


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> do you read any webtoons?
> 
> Do you think you can make a good one?


Oh and I think I could make a good one if I was given enough time I guess


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Wanna link your MAL account? So I can see your favorites.
> 
> What about Metal Gear Solid?



Never played Metal gear sadly


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

have you lost some of your sanity over the years? 
j/k


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> have you lost some of your sanity over the years?
> j/k


Maybe just a little bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, if you ever planned to start a YouTube channel, what is your main topic focus?

a) Anime & Manga
b) Video Games
c) Anime/Manga & Video Games
d) Something else?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, if you ever planned to start a YouTube channel, what is your main topic focus?
> 
> a) Anime & Manga
> b) Video Games
> ...


It'd probably be anime and manga. Maybe a fitness one, would of been better if I did it when I was still in the Marine Corps, was in better overall shape then


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

What would you say or think about someone who says confidently that he could go to japan and make a "masterpiece" anime like highschool Did high profile anime studio in a year he spends in japan on a visit?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, who do you cheer in football (soccer)? Real Madrid? Barcelona? Other?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> What would you say or think about someone who says confidently that he could go to japan and make a "masterpiece" anime like highschool Did high profile anime studio in a year he spends in japan on a visit?


I'd just like to see it when it's done I guess lol. Maybe it'll be good



ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, who do you cheer in football (soccer)? Real Madrid? Barcelona? Other?



The only sport I watch is Basketball, never got into soccer


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> IMO he deserves to die.


Defnitely something painful.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'd just like to see it when it's done I guess lol. Maybe it'll be good


you wouldn't try to convince him that it's a pipe dream or anything? lol


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> you wouldn't try to convince him that it's a pipe dream or anything? lol


Nah maybe he knows what he's doing lol


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, what smartphone you use currently?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, what smartphone you use currently?


Galaxy S21


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Nah maybe he knows what he's doing lol


i had asked him if he had any creative writing experience
he said no

i asked him if he intended to make a comic and sell it in order to get his name out there.
He said no

I asked him if he has any connections with the industry.
He said no

I asked him if he ever even spoken to a japanese person.
he said no.

I asked him how he expects to get his anime made.
He said he'd go up to a studio and present his legendary script and the studio would be so impressed with it that they'd volunteer to fully fund and make the anime.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> i had asked him if he had any creative writing experience
> he said no
> 
> i asked him if he intended to make a comic and sell it in order to get his name out there.
> ...


Lol yeah that doesn't sound too good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

have you ever encountereed any cults?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> have you ever encountereed any cults?


Not a real one. My sister was a 7th day Adventist and my family would say she was in a cult lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> i had asked him if he had any creative writing experience
> he said no
> 
> i asked him if he intended to make a comic and sell it in order to get his name out there.
> ...


There are tons of horrible anime to count. Whoever this you're talking about, whatever anime he has in mind, it may come into reality. You can be damn sure it will receive 1/10 or 0/10 in MAL.


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> There are tons of horrible anime to count. Whoever this you're talking about, whatever anime he has in mind, it may come into reality. You can be damn sure it will receive 1/10 or 0/10 in MAL.


would he be able to get a big  name studio to animate it though? He can't even speak japanese.


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

What do you think about Soul Eater?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> What do you think about Soul Eater?


I tried watching it a few times, never got passed a few eps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I tried watching it a few times, never got passed a few eps


do you think it would have been a more popular anime if it was called "sole eater"?
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> do you think it would have been a more popular anime if it was called "sole eater"?
> j/k


Yeah thats catchy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I tried watching it a few times, never got passed a few eps


He passed the ball
The ball rolled past
The pasta was meatballs with passata

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Perrin said:


> He passed the ball
> The ball rolled past
> The pasta was meatballs with passata


Past*


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> would he be able to get a big  name studio to animate it though? He can't even speak japanese.


What? You mean there is no single one in Japanese anime studio can speak English? Anyway, in the worst case scenario, whoever this guy is, his anime idea is likely to fail hilariously.

Unlike who you talk about, you know what is ultra pathetic? Some loser user in MAL begging others to create an isekai anime. It didn't stop at there, he wants a main character that represents his race, his ethnicity. Instead of working his ass on the matter, he asks others, so I guess I've seen worst.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

Do you think emotionless anime characters are interesting?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> Do you think emotionless anime characters are interesting?


Any character can be interesting, just depends how the execution is


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> What? You mean there is no single one in Japanese anime studio can speak English? Anyway, in the worst case scenario, whoever this guy is, his anime idea is likely to fail hilariously.
> 
> Unlike who you talk about, you know what is ultra pathetic? Some loser user in MAL begging others to create an isekai anime. It didn't stop at there, he wants a main character that represents his race, his ethnicity. Instead of working his ass on the matter, he asks others, so I guess I've seen worst.


Wait, who is he begging? Other mal users? Lol


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> Wait, who is he begging? Other mal users? Lol


don't cringe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Have you eaten ass before

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Have you eaten ass before


Yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, What video game console generation are you?

a) Atari 2600
b) NES
c) Sega Genesis
d) Super Nintendo
e) PlayStation 1
f) XBOX
g) Other?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, What video game console generation are you?
> 
> a) Atari 2600
> b) NES
> ...


Does this mean my first console? It was the Ps2

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, do you have nephews and nieces?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, do you have nephews and nieces?


No, neither of my sisters want any Children. My cousins have kids though so they're the closest thing I've got

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, you said PS2 is your first video game console? Do you still have it? What other consoles you also own?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, you said PS2 is your first video game console? Do you still have it? What other consoles you also own?


My Ps2 is in my basement somewhere. I still play ps2 games on my laptop though, with an emulator. My ps3 broke a few years ago, my ps4 is connected to the TV downstairs, and the ps5 is upstairs

Oh and I have a switch


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, IF Sony released a PS5 Pro, what would you do with your PS5? Sell it? Keep it and ignore the PRO version?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, IF sony released a PS5 Pro, what would you do with your PS5? Sell it? Keep it and ignore the PRO version?


Depends how much better it is. I have a PS4 pro since I felt like the load times were significantly better. The Ps5 is already almost instant, so idk how much better a ps5 pro would be


----------



## Shanks (Jul 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> 42


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, who do you like more? The MAL community or the FV (NF) community?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, who do you like more? The MAL community or the FV (NF) community?


Here for sure lol. I barely posted on MAL, and when I did, I didn't like them that much

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Here for sure lol. I barely posted on MAL, and when I did, I didn't like them that much


I know what you mean. I know the feel. There is something about FV makes them more likeable than any other community.

Anyway, do you like Harley-Davidson motorcycles?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I know what you mean. I know the feel. There is something about FV makes them more likeable than any other community.
> 
> Anyway, do you like Harley-Davidson motorcycles?


Yeah I like this place, it's nice. Wonder how much longers it's got till it dies lol.

And not a big bike person. It's just like with cars, never got into them

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

@ClannadFan, are you up to date to recent events in One Punch Man manga by Murata Yusuke?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, are you up to date to recent events in One Punch Man manga by Murata Yusuke?


I don't actually read the manga, but I know whats going on, a friend tells me


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

I need another adult to make one of these so I can spam them with lewd questions

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Here for sure lol. I barely posted on MAL, and when I did, I didn't like them that much


What do they do there?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> What do they do there?


I just remember running into anime elitist lol


----------



## Lmao (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I need another adult to make one of these so I can spam them with lewd questions




How many rounds before your dick is like "ENOUGH!"?


Favorite condom flavor?


Have you had sex on drugs?


Has a girl done something that completely killed the mood during sex? Or vice versa.


Have you fucked a woman 10+ years older than you? If not, would you?


Have you done it raw?


What is something a girl did that really turned you on? Doesn't have to be during sex.


What position you haven't tried but would really like to.


Rough or softcore? Obviously can do both when necessary but what do you prefer?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

@Lmao 

How many rounds before your dick is like "ENOUGH!"?

I tap out around 5. I've done more before but it got painful lol

Favorite condom flavor?

I've never used a condom lol. Pull out game strong.

Have you had sex on drugs?

Yeah, lots of times

Has a girl done something that completely killed the mood during sex? Or vice versa.

Yeah. She was like, I bet you're thinking about _____ and started a fight lol

Have you fucked a woman 10+ years older than you? If not, would you?

Nah, but hell yeah. No problem with that

Have you done it raw?

Every time lol

What is something a girl did that really turned you on? Doesn't have to be during sex.

Like the anime I like lol

What position you haven't tried but would really like to.

I've done basically every position, cant think of one I havent tried


Rough or softcore? Obviously can do both when necessary but what do you prefer?

Rough

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lmao (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I've never used a condom lol. Pull out game strong.


You're playing with fire bro


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Lmao said:


> You're playing with fire bro


Yeah I know lol. My friend group beat it in my head that condoms were wack, so I just never used em. I aint got a baby mama yet so it's all good lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


About 700 lbs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

are you playing any multiplayer games?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> are you playing any multiplayer games?


No, unless you count NBA 2k lol. I used to play a lot of mmorpgs though. I tried FF14 a few months ago but it was a little too slow for me


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

did you ever play DDLC?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> did you ever play DDLC?


No, I've heard a lot about it though


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> No, I've heard a lot about it though


It's free and short, you should try it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> It's free and short, you should try it


Oh I didn't know it was free, might chexk it out some time then


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Oh I didn't know it was free, might chexk it out some time then


There's a newer version called ddlc+, but that costs money. I dunno if it's a sequel or more scenes or what

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 7, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> One thing about me is I can't play "scary" games lol. I don't mind scary movies, but any game that's even a little scary creeps me out too much


Scary games?
finished a lot in my time


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 7, 2022)

BlueSkulls218 said:


> Scary games?
> finished a lot in my time


Something I still get teased about to this day, is that I was scared to swim in the ocean in GTA San Andreas

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 7, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Something I still get teased about to this day, is that I was scared to swim in the ocean in GTA San Andreas


haha the myths and legends of that game man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 7, 2022)

BlueSkulls218 said:


> haha the myths and legends of that game man


Yeah lol, I thought something was gonna get me in there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 7, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah lol, I thought something was gonna get me in there


haha spooky

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

oh yeah, did you like the way the clannad anime went?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> oh yeah, did you like the way the clannad anime went?


Yeah. I felt like they could of handled the first 8 episodes a little better, but other than that I had no complaints.


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

did you like the eyball sizes of the characters?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> did you like the eyball sizes of the characters?


Lol I never noticed it when I was watching. But I saw that alot of people thought they were too big


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

lol, they didn't look like pieces of jelly barely hanging on in the right place?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> lol, they didn't look like pieces of jelly barely hanging on in the right place?


I really didn't noticed it lol. They just looked like anime eyes to me


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

did you play the other games from this company?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> did you play the other games from this company?


The company that made Clannad? I only played the Tomoyo spin off, other than that no. I watched the anime adaptations though


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

well, as long as you played at least clannad i'm sure you'll enjoy DDLC thoroughly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> well, as long as you played at least clannad i'm sure you'll enjoy DDLC thoroughly


Yeah I've played a few other VNs, they're usually better than anime. Only problem is they always start slow


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah I've played a few other VNs, they're usually better than anime. Only problem is they always start slow


oh this one is really short. It's a free game, so you don't need to expect a whole lot. There are different routes though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 7, 2022)

What brought your family to the US?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 7, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> What brought your family to the US?


The war in Vietnam. Before that I don't believe any hmong people lived in the west. My parents had some crazy stories about running for their lives thru the mountains


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 7, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> The war in Vietnam. Before that I don't believe any hmong people lived in the west. My parents had some crazy stories about running for their lives thru the mountains


I figured that was the case when you mentioned your ancestral region.

From what I’ve learned about the Vietnam War, I feel like the US had no business being there. Idk if you have a different perspective.

You mentioned being a US Marine. Did you ever feel conflicted about the darker side of US military history?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 7, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I figured that was the case when you mentioned your ancestral region.
> 
> From what I’ve learned about the Vietnam War, I feel like the US had no business being there. Idk if you have a different perspective.
> 
> You mentioned being a US Marine. Did you ever feel conflicted about the darker side of US military history?


Imo the US shouldn't of been there, but if they weren't I probably wouldn't of been born. (Maybe that's a good thing lol)

And no, not really. The way I see it every countries pretty fucked up, and it's not like I joined out of Patriotism. I just didn't want to goto college, and the Marine Corps sounded like a fun challenge.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Anyone got any quizzes for me to take? The last one was fun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

if you took some sort of psychiatric evaluatoin, do you think they'd find anything?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> if you took some sort of psychiatric evaluatoin, do you think they'd find anything?


I'm pretty sure I've taken those a few times. I'm clinically depressed. What else do they look for in those evaluations?


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'm pretty sure I've taken those a few times. I'm clinically depressed. What else do they look for in those evaluations?


i actually have no idea, i thought it was just a catch all thing that they can catch anything, lol.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> i actually have no idea, i thought it was just a catch all thing that they can catch anything, lol.


I'm not too sure either, but after my eval that's pretty much all they told me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

do you watch subs or dubs?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> do you watch subs or dubs?


I perfer dub so I can focus on everything. But if there's no dub, that's fine too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I perfer dub so I can focus on everything. But if there's no dub, that's fine too


how do you stave off rabid anime fans that say dubs are from the devil?
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> how do you stave off rabid anime fans that say dubs are from the devil?
> j/k


Lol is that still a big debate these days? I feel like the quality of dubs have improved a lot over the years


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Lol is that still a big debate these days? I feel like the quality of dubs have improved a lot over the years


I think people still view dubs super negatively these days.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> I think people still view dubs super negatively these days.


Interesting. I'm not in any circles that debate that stuff so I'm out of the loop. Imo they're fine now. They could be a bit cringy back in the day though


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Interesting. I'm not in any circles that debate that stuff so I'm out of the loop. Imo they're fine now. They could be a bit cringy back in the day though


did you watch clannad in dub?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> did you watch clannad in dub?


I watched it in dub and sub about 5 times each


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I watched it in dub and sub about 5 times each


lol, did you notice any difference between the two?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> lol, did you notice any difference between the two?


The dub has a few wonky sounding characters, but all the main characters are great imo. The sub is pretty much as good as it gets. I think I actually perfer the dub though, as that's what I watched first and those are the voices I associate with the characters.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

do you think dating simulators are good for simulating real dating?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> do you think dating simulators are good for simulating real dating?


I wouldn't say good, but it's probably better than nothing?


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I wouldn't say good, but it's probably better than nothing?


so like, you woudlnt' recommend people practice with them and learn from them for dates with real women?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> so like, you woudlnt' recommend people practice with them and learn from them for dates with real women?


What type of dating sims are you talking about? Since technically Clannad is a dating sim lol.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> What type of dating sims are you talking about? Since technically Clannad is a dating sim lol.


nothing in particular. Do you think clannad is a good one to learn dating?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> nothing in particular. Do you think clannad is a good one to learn dating?


I don't think so lol. Unless you only take away the basics, like being nice and helpful. Nothing that actually has to do with just dating.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I don't think so lol. Unless you only take away the basics, like being nice and helpful. Nothing that actually has to do with just dating.


i see. It seems like nobody thinks dating simulators actually help with dating, lol.

If it's not simulating dating then why are we calling it that!


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> i see. It seems like nobody thinks dating simulators actually help with dating, lol.
> 
> If it's not simulating dating then why are we calling it that!


Because you're simulating dating, not training dating I guess lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

Do you think it's possible to make a dating simulator that better simulates dating so that people could learn from it?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> Do you think it's possible to make a dating simulator that better simulates dating so that people could learn from it?


Yeah I don't think it would be that hard actually. The reason why most dating sims aren't really accurate is because they're usually trying to tell a story and entertain us. If someone made it with the intention of only training someone for real world dating, I feel like it'd actually be fairly easy.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

Over 300 post and all we found out is that I like anime and video games lol. And that I'm a little kinky.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 9, 2022)

What brought you to NF?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 9, 2022)

Would you protect my balls if I protected yours?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

Prince Vegeta said:


> What brought you to NF?


Looking up stuff like Naruto vs Luffy


Vagrant Tom said:


> Would you protect my balls if I protected yours?


Yes, ofc

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 9, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Looking up stuff like Naruto vs Luffy



Naruto beats Luffy in TnJ. 

But I'm not sure which one would win in a death battle i don't watch One Piece.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

Prince Vegeta said:


> Naruto beats Luffy in TnJ.
> 
> But I'm not sure which one would win in a death battle i don't watch One Piece.


Naruto solos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Jul 9, 2022)

Do you remember answering questions that you've answered before in this thread?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

Jim said:


> Do you remember answering questions that you've answered before in this thread?


Yeah, I think I remember most of them


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 9, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Anyone got any quizzes for me to take? The last one was fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

If you have more test, keep em coming, these are fun

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 9, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 11, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2022)

do you like pie?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> do you like pie?


They're okay, I don't buy them, but if someone's offering me some I'll eat em

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2022)

have you ever clapped using yoru feet?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> have you ever clapped using yoru feet?


Yeah, just did it now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah, just did it now


lol, why did you try it?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> lol, why did you try it?


To see how loud I could clap, it was louder than I thought

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 11, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Over 300 post and all we found out is that I like anime and video games lol. And that I'm a little kinky.


A little?-


ClannadFan said:


> To see how loud I could clap, it was louder than I thought


It's funny the random things you learn lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 11, 2022)

What is a period(couple years) in your life you would relive?


----------



## Perrin (Jul 11, 2022)

@ClannadFan 
Should i buy classic kettlebells or buy these?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 11, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> What is a period(couple years) in your life you would relive?


By relive, you mean just relive it for the fun of it or relive it to change the past?

For fun it was 2018-2019

Redo would be middle school. I had a great time in middle school, but that's when I developed a lot of bad traits too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 11, 2022)

Perrin said:


> @ClannadFan
> Should i buy classic kettlebells or buy these?


Those look fun, but a classic kettlebell would probably be more useful overall

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 11, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> By relive, you mean just relive it for the fun of it or relive it to change the past?
> 
> For fun it was 2018-2019
> 
> Redo would be middle school. I had a great time in middle school, but that's when I developed a lot of bad traits too


I left it at that so you could answer it a bit more how you wanted.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Perrin (Jul 11, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> What is a period(couple years) in your life you would relive?


Right here right now for me, i get the feeling some amazing years coming up.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 11, 2022)

Do you think Mihawk is admiral level?


----------



## Perrin (Jul 11, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Do you think Mihawk is admiral level?


Above

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 11, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Do you think Mihawk is admiral level?


Yeah, I expect Zoro to beat him after he beats Greenbull, not Kizaru.


GANDO said:


> What's a hidden anime or manga gem you'd  recommend?


Masterbaition Master. It's actually really good

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## pfft (Jul 11, 2022)

Are you still bored as shit??


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 11, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah, I expect Zoro to beat him after he beats Greenbull, not Kizaru.
> 
> Masterbaition Master. It's actually really good


Love the fact that _that's_ the anime you recommend.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 11, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah, I expect Zoro to beat him after he beats Greenbull, not Kizaru.
> 
> Masterbaition Master. It's actually really good



Found that manga from this forum way back during the first few chapters then following it weekly /monthly along with everyone here. Was quite popular at the time. I like the ending too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 11, 2022)

pfft said:


> Are you still bored as shit??


Still pretty bored but not as bored lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2022)

Do you ever plan on playing/watching clannad again?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 15, 2022)

Jim said:


> Do you ever plan on playing/watching clannad again?


Yeah. I'll play it all the whole way thru atleast 1 more time. Likely more. If I were to guess maybe once every 10 years. And for sure will watch it more times.


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2022)

Does it ever feel awkward that the age between you and these characters only grows?


----------



## wibisana (Jul 15, 2022)

Have you watch Gran Torino (Clint eastwood movie about Hmong people) what do you think about it.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 15, 2022)

One of few dub that i like is Ponyo. But that is because it was dub by super professional people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 15, 2022)

Jim said:


> Does it ever feel awkward that the age between you and these characters only grows?


Nah, I'm about the same age as they were in After Story now. But I don't think it'll ever matter. I can watch a show about children and it don't feel awkward, so I don't see how it'll be any different with a show about teens and young adults.


wibisana said:


> Have you watch Gran Torino (Clint eastwood movie about Hmong people) what do you think about it.


It was okay, someone who went to my Church was a background character in that movie I think lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jul 15, 2022)

Baseth or SM?


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2022)

Have you ever used the old "the more you know" meme thing?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 15, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Baseth or SM?


What does that mean?


Jim said:


> Have you ever used the old "the more you know" meme thing?


I don't think so


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2022)

do you think knowing is half the battle?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 15, 2022)

Gimme a believable and justified reason why you wouldn't sleep with any man if you were gay and sexually charged.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 15, 2022)

Jim said:


> do you think knowing is half the battle?


Depends on the situation I guess


Swarmy said:


> Gimme a believable and justified reason why you wouldn't sleep with any man if you were gay and sexually charged.


If I wasn't attracted to him


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2022)

if solid objects are waves, then is everyone waving their hands?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 15, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Depends on the situation I guess
> 
> If I wasn't attracted to him


I said any, as in every single human male on this planet.


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2022)

were you ever in a weird situation in school?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 15, 2022)

Jim said:


> if solid objects are waves, then is everyone waving their hands?


No


Swarmy said:


> I said any, as in every single human male on this planet.


Maybe if you were too shy


Jim said:


> were you ever in a weird situation in school?


Yeah, I think everyone has lol


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah, I think everyone has lol


can you explain what that situation was?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 15, 2022)

Jim said:


> can you explain what that situation was?


One that comes to mind was this kid making up that I beat him up so that they would move me out of his class. There's weirder ones but it's alot to type rn, playing Tekken

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2022)

If time is money, but you spend time to eat food, does that mean food is paying for time?


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2022)

did you ever play stiens gate?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 15, 2022)

Jim said:


> If time is money, but you spend time to eat food, does that mean food is paying for time?


It means food is money 


Jim said:


> did you ever play stiens gate?


I tried, didn't get far. I watched the anime and it's one of my favorites tho


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> It means food is money
> 
> I tried, didn't get far. I watched the anime and it's one of my favorites tho


oh, what about robotics notes?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 15, 2022)

Jim said:


> oh, what about robotics notes?


No, haven't watched that one. I heard it's connected to Steins Gate tho, right?


----------



## Perrin (Jul 15, 2022)

4 cars under 50k each. Go.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 15, 2022)

Perrin said:


> 4 cars under 50k each. Go.


I'm not a car guy lol. I can't tell the difference from most cars. Just give me 4 Prius's lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> No, haven't watched that one. I heard it's connected to Steins Gate tho, right?


Technically yeah, but it's only because the people who made steins gate made this game too

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 15, 2022)

What kind of music do you usually listen to?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 15, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> What kind of music do you usually listen to?


I listen to a lot of music. If I had to pick what I probably listen to the most it'd probably be anime music. I like songs that I can associate with things

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 15, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I listen to a lot of music. If I had to pick what I probably listen to the most it'd probably be anime music. I like songs that I can associate with things


That makes sense. I dunno how I didn't gather that bit smh
I hope you continue having a good day(or it gets better)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 15, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> That makes sense. I dunno how I didn't gather that bit smh
> I hope you continue having a good day(or it gets better)


Thank you, same for you!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2022)

What about chaos head and chaos child? Ever play those?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 15, 2022)

Jim said:


> What about chaos head and chaos child? Ever play those?


No I haven't. I think I heard that there's a new one coming out that has to do with the Steins Gate cast? Not too sure about the details


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 16, 2022)

How often do you fart on a daily basis?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 16, 2022)

Worm Juice said:


> How often do you fart on a daily basis?


I'd guess about 3x? Not sure since I've never counted lol


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 16, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'd guess about 3x? Not sure since I've never counted lol


What kind of farts?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 16, 2022)

Worm Juice said:


> What kind of farts?


Nasty ones, my farts are extra stinky

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 16, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Nasty ones, my farts are extra stinky


Have you ever had a fart which was very moist?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 16, 2022)

Worm Juice said:


> Have you ever had a fart which was very moist?


Yeah.

No joke I just let a pretty nasty one rip while responding

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 16, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah.
> 
> No joke I just let a pretty nasty one rip while responding


What about an unstoppable fart that just goes on for 30-40 seconds


----------



## Perrin (Jul 16, 2022)

Worm Juice said:


> What about an unstoppable fart that just goes on for 30-40 seconds


See a doctor

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2022)

Have you tried to identify the bacteria in your stomach based on how your farts smell?


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 16, 2022)

Have you ever done a rimjob on a girl?


----------



## Paradise (Jul 16, 2022)

How old are you?

Is it true that Asians have small dicks?

What is your favorite type of woman?

What's the most embarrassing thing you've ever done during sex?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 16, 2022)

Worm Juice said:


> What about an unstoppable fart that just goes on for 30-40 seconds


No lol, longest is maybe 3-4 seconds


Jim said:


> Have you tried to identify the bacteria in your stomach based on how your farts smell?


I think it's because I don't eat healthy


Tsukuyomi said:


> Have you ever done a rimjob on a girl?


Yeah


Paradise said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Is it true that Asians have small dicks?
> 
> ...


24

I'd say yeah, generally smaller

Like dream woman? Looks wise Sommer Ray. But I also want someone who goes to the gym with me, watch anime, and play video games with me.

Probably when I bust too quick.


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 16, 2022)

What's your most listened to song this week?


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2022)

do you wish you were an oscar meyer wiener?


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 16, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> No lol, longest is maybe 3-4 seconds
> 
> I think it's because I don't eat healthy
> 
> ...


Did she like you rimming her rectum?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 16, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> What's your most listened to song this week?



The end credits of Tomoyo after. I've been listening to it recently since I've been talking about Clannad recently. But if I had to guess, this is probably also my most watched video of all time.


Jim said:


> do you wish you were an oscar meyer wiener?


Yeah, looks like a good wiener


Tsukuyomi said:


> Did she like you rimming her rectum?


She liked it, but perfered other stuff much more lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 16, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> The end credits of Tomoyo after. I've been listening to it recently since I've been talking about Clannad recently. But if I had to guess, this is probably also my most watched video of all time.


That song is really pretty holy moly-

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 16, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> That song is really pretty holy moly-


Yeah, one of my favorites for sure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 16, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> The end credits of Tomoyo after. I've been listening to it recently since I've been talking about Clannad recently. But if I had to guess, this is probably also my most watched video of all time.
> 
> Yeah, looks like a good wiener
> 
> She liked it, but perfered other stuff much more lol


Did her ass taste good?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 16, 2022)

Tsukuyomi said:


> Did her ass taste good?


Didn't taste like anything really lol. She cleaned it well so it wasn't much different than licking any other body part tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 16, 2022)

Sometimes I wish I didn't scroll down on this thread.. There's just certain bits of info I don't want to know, ya know? XD

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 16, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Sometimes I wish I didn't scroll down on this thread.. There's just certain bits of info I don't want to know, ya know? XD


Nothing is tmi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 16, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Nothing is tmi


That's debatable lol


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 16, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> That's debatable lol


Nothing  Atleast not here, in an Ask me anything thread lol


----------



## Raiden (Jul 16, 2022)

400 posts ? Damn.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 16, 2022)

Raiden said:


> 400 posts ? Damn.


Yeah they surprised me a bit too lol


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 16, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Nothing  Atleast not here, in an Ask me anything thread lol


Fair enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2022)

Raiden said:


> 400 posts ? Damn.


We can make it to over 9,000!
j/k

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2022)

are there androids pretending to be human around you?


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2022)

Are you real or are you doing a bit?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 16, 2022)

Jim said:


> are there androids pretending to be human around you?


No, too early for that


Jim said:


> Are you real or are you doing a bit?


Real


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2022)

Do you have an alarm clock?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 17, 2022)

Jim said:


> Do you have an alarm clock?


No, I let the birds wake me up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 17, 2022)

Who are your favorite and least favorite characters from the Fate series (counting Zero)?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 17, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Who are your favorite and least favorite characters from the Fate series (counting Zero)?


Favorites are Rin, Shirou, Archer. 

Honorable mentions are Gilgamesh, Saber, FZ Rider, Lancer, Kiritsugu.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 17, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Favorites are Rin, Shirou, Archer.
> 
> Honorable mentions are Gilgamesh, Saber, FZ Rider, Lancer, Kiritsugu.



Good choices 

What about Kirei, Illya, or Sakura?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 17, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Good choices
> 
> What about Kirei, Illya, or Sakura?


They'd all be in the next tier after who I listed. Still like them a lot

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 17, 2022)

What are all the ongoing manga you're following?


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 17, 2022)

Up to 420 posts. How often do you smoke weed?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 17, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> What are all the ongoing manga you're following?


I'm up to date with Kingdom, One Piece, Spy x Family, Black Clover, and Fairy Tail 100 YQ.

I've read a lot of but fell off more recently for Tokyo Revengers, Boruto, DBS, MHA. Probably about half a year behind all of these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 17, 2022)

Worm Juice said:


> Up to 420 posts. How often do you smoke weed?


Rarely, it's overrated imo


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 17, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Rarely, it's overrated imo


What about alcohol?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 17, 2022)

Worm Juice said:


> What about alcohol?


Used to drink a lot, but I quit about 2 and half years ago. I've only gotten tipsy a few times since then.


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 17, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Used to drink a lot, but I quit about 2 and half years ago. I've only gotten tipsy a few times since then.


What about xtc?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 17, 2022)

Worm Juice said:


> What about xtc?


Been about a year since I've taken it. I've only done it a few times, and I never react that strongly on it


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 18, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'm up to date with Kingdom, One Piece, Spy x Family, Black Clover, and Fairy Tail 100 YQ.
> 
> I've read a lot of but fell off more recently for Tokyo Revengers, Boruto, DBS, MHA. Probably about half a year behind all of these.


Is spy x family worth the watch?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 18, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> Is spy x family worth the watch?


Yeah it's super wholesome and a fun watch, would def reccomend

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 18, 2022)

Do you like the boys?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 18, 2022)

Worm Juice said:


> Do you like the boys?


It was okay. Maybe a 6 out of 10. Only really stuck around for Homelander.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> It was okay. Maybe a 6 out of 10. Only really stuck around for Homelander.


Was homelander a homie?
j/k


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> Was homelander a homie?
> j/k


Yeah, he's my homie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 18, 2022)

What is your biggest dream in life?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Worm Juice said:


> What is your biggest dream in life?


to live the clannad life!
j/k

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 18, 2022)

Worm Juice said:


> What is your biggest dream in life?


To Bench 500 lbs or for the Bucks to go on a dynastic run. I don't care about much else other than lifting or the NBA lol


----------



## Paradise (Jul 21, 2022)

What was the best sex of your life?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 21, 2022)

Paradise said:


> What was the best sex of your life?


One time on drugs I fucked all day. Obviously some breaks in between, but it was almost non stop. She let me do anything I wanted too, so that was nice


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 21, 2022)

who is your fav person on nf or first forum friend if you dont have one


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 21, 2022)

Do you draw(traditionally or digitally)?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 21, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> who is your fav person on nf or first forum friend if you dont have one


Favorite person is tough. I haven't really started talking to other members until more recently, so I'd assume I'm not anyone's favorite lol. But if I had to pick I guess it'd be the one who beat my ass in Tekken.


Tenshio said:


> Do you draw(traditionally or digitally)?


No I have no artistic talent lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2022)

forget about woodchucks, how much wood could YOU chuck of you could chuck wood?
j/k


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 21, 2022)

Jim said:


> forget about woodchucks, how much wood could YOU chuck of you could chuck wood?
> j/k


All of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2022)

have you ever come across things that were way heavier or way lighter than you imagined them to be visually?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 21, 2022)

Jim said:


> have you ever come across things that were way heavier or way lighter than you imagined them to be visually?


The first thing that came to mind was one of my friends lol. Heavier than I thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> The first thing that came to mind was one of my friends lol. Heavier than I thought


Lol i was imagining when i was in a lab and i was like, oh this powder is a lead compound? must be heavy! 

*proceeds to throw it into the ceiling* 

i didn't actually pick it up that hard though, lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 21, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> No I have no artistic talent lol


"No artistic talent" is bold, but fair enough lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2022)

would you rather tbe happy or popular?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 21, 2022)

Jim said:


> would you rather tbe happy or popular?


Depends what you mean by popular. Since a popular person can make tons of money on social media these days depending how popular they are lol.


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Depends what you mean by popular. Since a popular person can make tons of money on social media these days depending how popular they are lol.


Anything that basically can make you popular, even if it makes you money and whatnot.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 21, 2022)

Jim said:


> Anything that basically can make you popular, even if it makes you money and whatnot.


I'd personally rather be rich than happy. But that's mainly because then I could make life easier for the people I care about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 21, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'd personally rather be rich than happy. But that's mainly because then I could make life easier for the people I care about.


Just remember to take care of yourself my guy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 21, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Just remember to take care of yourself my guy.


I know lol, I will

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 21, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I know lol, I will


Good

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> Good


Evil
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Perrin (Jul 21, 2022)

Jim said:


> Evil
> j/k


Rowlings nickname amongst trans-allies

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2022)

have you ever played the watson scott test? (i think that's the name)


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 21, 2022)

Jim said:


> have you ever played the watson scott test? (i think that's the name)


No, never heard of it


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 21, 2022)

Nagisa, Ryou or Tomoyo who is the best waifu?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 21, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Nagisa, Ryou or Tomoyo who is the best waifu?


Is that even a question  The answer is clear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 21, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Is that even a question  The answer is clear


1) Alright then...who for 2nd best waifu?

2) Also what is your favorite Clannad song?

3) Do you prefer the hentai version of Tomoyo After or the all ages version?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 21, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> 1) Alright then...who for 2nd best waifu?


Probably Nagisa. Kyou and Kotomi are close though.


Arles Celes said:


> 2) Also what is your favorite Clannad song?


The After Story opening


Arles Celes said:


> 3) Do you prefer the hentai version of Tomoyo After or the all ages version?


Either one really. I don't think the hentai scenes really add anything but them being there isn't a bad thing either imo


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

did you choose teh thug life?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> did you choose teh thug life?


It chose me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paradise (Jul 22, 2022)

You are happy?

Do you think you have a pretty face?

Are you lonely?

What country would you like to visit?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 22, 2022)

Paradise said:


> You are happy?


No


Paradise said:


> Do you think you have a pretty face?


No


Paradise said:


> Are you lonely?


Depends on the day


Paradise said:


> What country would you like to visit?


Japan


----------



## Paradise (Jul 22, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> No
> 
> No
> 
> ...


I think most Otakus want to visit Japan lol

 About the face, I think almost no one is satisfied, so that's ok.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

why do you want to visit japan?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 22, 2022)

Paradise said:


> I think most Otakus want to visit Japan lol
> 
> About the face, I think almost no one is satisfied, so that's ok.


Yeah, it's not like I think I'm ugly, but def not pretty lol


Jim said:


> why do you want to visit japan?


Cuz I'm a weeb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paradise (Jul 22, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah, it's not like I think I'm ugly, but def not pretty lol


I feel the same way lol 

What country do you live in?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 22, 2022)

Paradise said:


> I feel the same way lol
> 
> What country do you live in?


The USA


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> The USA


are you sure you weren't just put into a location that pretends it's the USA without you're knowledge?
j/k


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> are you sure you weren't just put into a location that pretends it's the USA without you're knowledge?
> j/k


That's a good question  Maybe I'm actually in North Korea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 22, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> That's a good question  Maybe I'm actually in North Korea


Oh jeez- they'd probably do that too

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 28, 2022)

@ClannadFan, If Keanu Reeves went to participate at Anime Expo, what should he cosplay as?

a) As Keanu Reeves. Duh!
b) As Neo
c) As John Wick
d) As Jesus Christ
e) As Shanks
f) As Johnny Silverhand
f) Other?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 28, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @ClannadFan, If Keanu Reeves went to participate at Anime Expo, what should he cosplay as?
> 
> a) As Keanu Reeves. Duh!
> b) As Neo
> ...


John Wick


----------



## Paradise (Jul 28, 2022)

You are happy?


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2022)

Paradise said:


> You are happy?


you shoudl have told him to clap his hands if he was!
j/k


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 28, 2022)

Paradise said:


> You are happy?


No, maybe one day


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> No, maybe one day


will you be happy if you meet a clannad character IRL?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> will you be happy if you meet a clannad character IRL?


Depends which 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Depends which 1


are there any clannad characters you hate?


----------



## Paradise (Jul 28, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> No, maybe one day


Hope so. You seem like a nice guy.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> are there any clannad characters you hate?


Fuko would be the closest, but I don't actually hate her lol


Paradise said:


> Hope so. You seem like a nice guy.


Thanks!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Fuko would be the closest, but I don't actually hate her lol


i actually figured in the story 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that she has brain damage. I think her medical condition would support that theory, but nobody really likes it when I say that.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> i actually figured in the story
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure they said she acts that way since the accident kept her in a child like state


----------



## Yamato (Jul 28, 2022)

When did you get into lifting?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 28, 2022)

Yamato said:


> When did you get into lifting?


I started during my Freshman year of high school. About 10 years ago now

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Paradise (Jul 28, 2022)

Would you like to be from somewhere else?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 28, 2022)

Paradise said:


> Would you like to be from somewhere else?


Mars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paradise (Jul 28, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Mars


The right question would be: Would you like to have been born in another country?


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2022)

Paradise said:


> The right question would be: Would you like to have been born in another country?


mars has its own countries!
j/k

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 28, 2022)

Paradise said:


> The right question would be: Would you like to have been born in another country?


I feel like any 1st world country would be fine. I don't particularly like it in the US, so I wouldn't mind being born somewhere else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'm pretty sure they said she acts that way since the accident kept her in a child like state


can you kill Fuko in the game?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> can you kill Fuko in the game?


No lol


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> No lol


Wait, so what happens if you don't interacct with her arc at all?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> Wait, so what happens if you don't interacct with her arc at all?


You have to, or else you can't finish the game


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> You have to, or else you can't finish the game


oh, i thought you could just neglect her until she dies, lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> oh, i thought you could just neglect her until she dies, lol


I mean technically you do, since each route is in its own universe.

Also, 500th post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I mean technically you do, since each route is in its own universe.
> 
> Also, 500th post


wait, so in that sense, does she die?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> wait, so in that sense, does she die?


They don't mention it, since usually when you pick one girl, the rest aren't involved in your life anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 31, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> They don't mention it, since usually when you pick one girl, the rest aren't involved in your life anymore


That's kind of dark-


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 31, 2022)

Lee/Leo said:


> That's kind of dark-


That's just how the cookie crumbles


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 31, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> That's just how the cookie crumbles


True


----------



## Magic (Aug 20, 2022)

Damn this is 17 pages bro.


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


>


how many people do you punch daily?


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> how many people do you punch daily?


I'd say I average about 0.005 a day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2022)

are you an autobot or a decepticon?


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 26, 2022)

Would you ever get a haircut, if so what kinda style?


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> are you an autobot or a decepticon?


Decepticon


Lee/Leo said:


> Would you ever get a haircut, if so what kinda style?


I just get a regular ol mid fade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2022)

are you still a clannad fan?


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> are you still a clannad fan?


Ofc, the #1 in the world


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2022)

Are you still human?


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> Are you still human?


Yeah, there's no full moon tonight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 27, 2022)

How's your eyesight?


----------



## Jim (Aug 27, 2022)

How's your earsight?
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> How's your earsight?
> j/k


Okay, not as shit but could be better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 20, 2022)

If you were someone else, would you act differently?
j/k


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 20, 2022)

Jim said:


> If you were someone else, would you act differently?
> j/k


I'd think so

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 20, 2022)

did you ever watch little busterS?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 20, 2022)

Jim said:


> did you ever watch little busterS?


I tried a few eps, didnt get into it


----------



## Jim (Sep 20, 2022)

was it the monologues?


----------



## Polaris (Sep 20, 2022)

Why is Clannad your favorite anime? (I've never watched it myself, btw). By all means, convince me to watch it


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 20, 2022)

Jim said:


> was it the monologues?


I just dont think I found it interesting, dont remember exactly why


Polaris said:


> Why is Clannad your favorite anime? (I've never watched it myself, btw). By all means, convince me to watch it


I'd say the way they handle family, relationships (not just romantic) and forgiveness. They go a lot deeper into it than other anime, the creator of Clannad thought "Clannad" meant Family in Irish, but apparently it doesn't lol. Either way, the intent was to literally just name the show "Family" It's also a great coming of age story. Soundtrack is top tier too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Sep 20, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Soundtrack is top tier too


there was a soundtrack? lol


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 20, 2022)

Jim said:


> there was a soundtrack? lol


Soundtrack just means any music that played during the show lol


----------



## Jim (Sep 20, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Soundtrack just means any music that played during the show lol


yeah i forgot there was any,l ol


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 20, 2022)

Jim said:


> yeah i forgot there was any,l ol


Every show has a soundtrack lmao. Nothing is just complete silence with voice acting, that'd never work.


----------



## Jim (Sep 20, 2022)

do you really think it's reasonable that a boy like tomoya had so many girls interested in him?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 20, 2022)

Jim said:


> do you really think it's reasonable that a boy like tomoya had so many girls interested in him?


I'd say so, for anime atleast. For example, if there was a guy like him irl, it wouldn't surprise me if multiple girls were into him. Much worse guys have multiple girls that like them.


----------



## Polaris (Sep 21, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Soundtrack is top tier too



I've listened to some of it on Spotify now and you're right: It's so dreamy and beautiful, especially this song;


----------



## Jim (Sep 21, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'd say so, for anime atleast. For example, if there was a guy like him irl, it wouldn't surprise me if multiple girls were into him. Much worse guys have multiple girls that like them.


well what about hte girls who have these types of personalities liking a guy like tomoya? (rather than simply having a guy with X amount of girls)


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 21, 2022)

Polaris said:


> I've listened to some of it on Spotify now and you're right: It's so dreamy and beautiful, especially this song;


That's a nice song, but it's not from Clannad lol  


Jim said:


> well what about hte girls who have these types of personalities liking a guy like tomoya? (rather than simply having a guy with X amount of girls)


Well anyone can like anyone lol. Sometimes people who date are complete opposites, amd sometimes they're very similar. So when it comes to personality it all makes sense imo


----------



## dergeist (Sep 21, 2022)

Why did @Flowjr want us to ask questions, but never responded?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 21, 2022)

dergeist said:


> Why did @Flowjr want us to ask questions, but never responded?


Because they don't fuck with yall


----------



## Jim (Sep 21, 2022)

how come you made your profile pic get cut off so far?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 21, 2022)

Jim said:


> how come you made your profile pic get cut off so far?


It doesn't look like it's that far to me? Idk maybe it looks different for you for some reason


----------



## pfft (Sep 21, 2022)

What are you listening to, watching, playing, doing? Lately 

Name few things or one … don’t force yourself


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 21, 2022)

pfft said:


> What are you listening to, watching, playing, doing? Lately
> 
> Name few things or one … don’t force yourself


I've been listening to this, from the Cyberpunk anime 
Recently I watched Cyberpunk, and am rewatching Attack on Titan. Been playing a lot of Destiny 2 recently. Outside of that I haven't been up to much, even been slacking on the gym a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polaris (Sep 22, 2022)

Are you a fan of the Harry Potter book/film series?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2022)

were you like hte 3 men from yorkshire growing up?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 22, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Are you a fan of the Harry Potter book/film series?


No 


Jim said:


> were you like hte 3 men from yorkshire growing up?


Yes


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2022)

A corridor would have been a luxury, right?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> A corridor would have been a luxury, right?


It woulda been

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> It woulda been


will kids today ever believe it?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 23, 2022)

Jim said:


> will kids today ever believe it?


Never


----------



## Polaris (Sep 24, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> No


... I'm going to pretend I didn't read that

Next question; What did the envelope say to the stamp?  (Hoping the answer isn't obvious af).


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 24, 2022)

Polaris said:


> ... I'm going to pretend I didn't read that
> 
> Next question; What did the envelope say to the stamp?  (Hoping the answer isn't obvious af).


What?


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> What?


we're supposed be asking questions, not you
j/k

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Polaris (Sep 26, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> What?



You'll have to take a wild guess at least once, before I give you the answer to this riddle


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 26, 2022)

Polaris said:


> You'll have to take a wild guess at least once, before I give you the answer to this riddle


Let me lick you?


----------



## Polaris (Sep 26, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Let me lick you?



The correct answer is, "Stick with me and we'll go places"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 26, 2022)

Polaris said:


> The correct answer is, "Stick with me and we'll go places"


Lol I shoulda known


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2022)

If you lived in a hole, would it be a home to you?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> If you lived in a hole, would it be a home to you?


Home is where the heart is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Home is where the heart is


are you saying everyone is a home?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> are you saying everyone is a home?


Yes. That's deep, Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 26, 2022)

Where are the spicy questions? Make me uncomfortable


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Where are the spicy questions? Make me uncomfortable


how many people have you killed and what was their relation to you?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> how many people have you killed and what was their relation to you?


Only 1. I miss my little brother sometimes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polaris (Sep 26, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Lol I shoulda known


I had the same reaction when someone posed this question to me and I didn't know the answer. 



ClannadFan said:


> Where are the spicy questions? Make me uncomfortable



What's the most embarrassing thing that's ever happened to you?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 26, 2022)

Polaris said:


> What's the most embarrassing thing that's ever happened to you?


Whenever I nut too fast


----------



## Greater Potato (Sep 27, 2022)

Do you nut onto a living thing or a non living thing?  What other fav food that paired well with Nutting?  A slice of buttered toast?  Baked Sweet Potato?


----------



## Polaris (Sep 27, 2022)

What kind of thing has got four legs during the day and six legs during the night?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Greater Potato said:


> Do you nut onto a living thing or a non living thing?


Both


Greater Potato said:


> What other fav food that paired well with Nutting?


Potato


Polaris said:


> What kind of thing has got four legs during the day and six legs during the night?


Hmmm I got no idea lol, can't think of anything


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2022)

How old were you when you first got into Clannad?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> How old were you when you first got into Clannad?


14


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> 14


if you were older the first time you got into it, would you have still liked it?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> if you were older the first time you got into it, would you have still liked it?


It got better as I got older, so I'd assume so


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2022)

would you be different if you were never exposed to it?


----------



## Polaris (Sep 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Hmmm I got no idea lol, can't think of anything


 A bed


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> would you be different if you were never exposed to it?


Yes, it's life changing 


Polaris said:


> A bed


Ohhh I see lol


----------



## Polaris (Sep 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Ohhh I see lol



Next question; If a friend, significant other or a family member needed a kidney transplant and you turned out to be a match, would you donate one of your kidneys?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Next question; If a friend, significant other or a family member needed a kidney transplant and you turned out to be a match, would you donate one of your kidneys?


Yeah, thats easy lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2022)

did you ever try to shape your personality around an anime characteR?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> did you ever try to shape your personality around an anime characteR?


Yeah, when I was a kid I wanted to be like Naruto  That's my ninja way


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah, when I was a kid I wanted to be like Naruto  That's my ninja way


did you start talking and thinking like him?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> did you start talking and thinking like him?


I became Naruto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polaris (Sep 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Where are the spicy questions? Make me uncomfortable



I've got a realll spicy one for you; 
*Spoiler*: __ 



... What's your favorite color?


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I became Naruto


was it cringey?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Polaris said:


> I've got a realll spicy one for you;
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Blue or Red, I'm basic lol


Jim said:


> was it cringey?


Does a bear shit in the woods

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Does a bear shit in the woods


do they?  
j/k

What made you finally realize that you shouldn't act like him? lol


----------



## Polaris (Sep 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Blue or Red, I'm basic lol
> 
> Does a bear shit in the woods



What shade of blue? Powder blue? Royal blue? Violet? 



ClannadFan said:


> Where are the spicy questions? Make me uncomfortable



Okay but _for real,_ here's a spicy one (I hope you don't run off like a startled deer after reading this incredibly uncomfortable question);

*Spoiler*: __ 



 ... What's your favorite season?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> do they?
> j/k
> 
> What made you finally realize that you shouldn't act like him? lol


I think it was the moment I saw a kid Naruto run thru the hallway for the first time


Polaris said:


> What shade of blue? Powder blue? Royal blue? Violet?


Probably turquoise blue 


Polaris said:


> Okay but _for real,_ here's a spicy one (I hope you don't run off like a startled deer after reading this incredibly uncomfortable question);
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Spring lol. Not too hot or too cold. I also hate the snow


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I think it was the moment I saw a kid Naruto run thru the hallway for the first time


Lol, did anyone notice you were acting like naruto?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> Lol, did anyone notice you were acting like naruto?


Oddly enough, not when I was trying to be like him, but as an adult some friends said I was similar to him in some ways


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Oddly enough, not when I was trying to be like him, but as an adult some friends said I was similar to him in some ways


what made you choose naruto over like, the MC of clannad?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> what made you choose naruto over like, the MC of clannad?


I was like 7-10 when I was trying to act like anime characters lol. Didn't find Clannad till I was 14


----------



## Polaris (Sep 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Probably turquoise blue
> 
> Spring lol. Not too hot or too cold. I also hate the snow



I wanted to mention that, but thought to myself, "That's more green than blue", so I didn't. Good choice though! Same color as the ocean

Spring is my favorite too, for the same reason! I also loathe snow. Unfortunately, there are LOTS of people who LOVE snow and go on about how beautiful it looks, completely disregarding how cold it is... it makes me think that being deaf wouldn't be such a bad thing after all



ClannadFan said:


> Where are the spicy questions? Make me uncomfortable



In case this question makes you so uncomfortable that you decide to only respond to Jim's questions from now on; IT WAS NICE KNOWING YOU; 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you have any pets? If you don't, would you like to own any?


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I was like 7-10 when I was trying to act like anime characters lol. Didn't find Clannad till I was 14


Do you think DDJ acts like a cool older brother anime type characteR?


Polaris said:


> Unfortunately, there are LOTS of people who LOVE snow and go on about how beautiful it looks, completely disregarding how cold it is... it makes me think that being deaf wouldn't be such a bad thing after all


lol, i don't care about how snow looks, i like how cold it is


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Polaris said:


> I wanted to mention that, but thought to myself, "That's more green than blue", so I didn't. Good choice though! Same color as the ocean
> 
> Spring is my favorite too, for the same reason! I also loathe snow. Unfortunately, there are LOTS of people who LOVE snow and go on about how beautiful it looks, completely disregarding how cold it is... it makes me think that being deaf wouldn't be such a bad thing after all


I hate snow, and it sucks since I'm from Wisconsin, so I can't avoid it lol


Polaris said:


> In case this question makes you so uncomfortable that you decide to only respond to Jim's questions from now on; IT WAS NICE KNOWING YOU;
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I have no pets, but I could see myself having a cat and or dog one day. Only thing is I have pet allergies 


Jim said:


> Do you think DDJ acts like a cool older brother anime type characteR?


Yes, he can be my Onii-Chan

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2022)

so after 10, you never wanted to be like an anime character again?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> so after 10, you never wanted to be like an anime character again?


Yeah lol. Ofc there are general qualities that anime characters have that are nice, but wanting to be like a specific anime character, no.


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2022)

are there qualities you've seen in anime characters that you don't see IRL?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> are there qualities you've seen in anime characters that you don't see IRL?


Superpowers


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Superpowers


lol i meant personality-wise.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> lol i meant personality-wise.


Yeah, I'd say I've seen a lot irl. People are weird


----------



## Jim (Sep 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah, I'd say I've seen a lot irl. People are weird


yeah but, is there anything you haven't seen?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> yeah but, is there anything you haven't seen?


Not that I can think of, hbu


----------



## Polaris (Sep 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> lol, i don't care about how snow looks, *i like how cold it is*





ClannadFan said:


> I hate snow, and it sucks since I'm from Wisconsin, so I can't avoid it lol
> 
> I have no pets, but I could see myself having a cat and or dog one day. Only thing is I have pet allergies



I can't avoid it either and I can't believe I used to enjoy making snow angels, sledding and stuff like that when I was a kid. Feels like an entirely different person

I have pet allergies too. But I used to have a cat for years, yet I never experienced any sneeze attacks or itchy eyes when I was around the cat. I've been told that the severity of your symptoms/amount of symptoms apparently depends on how much of the allergenic protein that the animal in question produces.




ClannadFan said:


> Where are the spicy questions? Make me uncomfortable



This question could make you uncomfortable depending on what kind of person you are;

*Spoiler*: __ 



... What's the last movie you cried to?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 28, 2022)

Polaris said:


> This question could make you uncomfortable depending on what kind of person you are;
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


The final Gintama movie


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 28, 2022)

how would you rate your overall experience on this forum?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 28, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> how would you rate your overall experience on this forum?


Pretty good, met some really cool people, was able to kill a lot of bordom too.


----------



## Polaris (Sep 29, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> The final Gintama movie



Is there any particular scene that made you shed tears?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 29, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Is there any particular scene that made you shed tears?


Yeah, the end of the final fight. No spoilers doe


----------



## Polaris (Sep 29, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah, the end of the final fight. *No spoilers doe*



Smart way of trying to get me to watch the anime



ClannadFan said:


> Where are the spicy questions? Make me uncomfortable



*Spoiler*: __ 




If you accidentally dropped like Twizzlers or Skittles on the floor (like an entire package) would you eat them or throw them away?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 29, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Smart way of trying to get me to watch the anime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lick em right off the floor

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2022)

This is sorta related, but do you think people IRL would naturally act like Naruto without being inspired by the character?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> This is sorta related, but do you think people IRL would naturally act like Naruto without being inspired by the character?


Depends what you mean. I think a lot of his traits are fairly common lol. He's also not exactly original either


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Depends what you mean. I think a lot of his traits are fairly common lol. He's also not exactly original either


Being like a typical shounen anime protagonist


----------



## Polaris (Sep 29, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Lick em right off the floor



I HOPE you're kidding



ClannadFan said:


> Where are the spicy questions? Make me uncomfortable



AS YOU WISH;

*Spoiler*: __ 



... Would your rather live on a yacht for a year (while travelling to different islands) or live in an RV for a year (while travelling to different states in the U.S).


----------



## Unresponsive (Sep 29, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What is the meaning of life?


The meaning of life is the worlds greatest question with multiple answers. And thats simply up for you to answer yourself


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 29, 2022)

Jim said:


> Being like a typical shounen anime protagonist


Hmm sure


Polaris said:


> I HOPE you're kidding


Not kidding 


Polaris said:


> AS YOU WISH;
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm RV probably. Being out at sea all year sounds like a pain


----------



## Polaris (Sep 29, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Not kidding


Stop pulling my leg

Next question; What celebrity would you wanna go out on a date with?


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2022)

have you met people who worship japan like it's the coolest thing ever?


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 29, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Stop pulling my leg
> 
> Next question; What celebrity would you wanna go out on a date with?


Zendaya


Jim said:


> have you met people who worship japan like it's the coolest thing ever?


Nobody irl


----------



## Polaris (Sep 30, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Zendaya



Would you rather got out on a date with Angelina Jolie or Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## Jim (Sep 30, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Nobody irl


really? I'm surprised


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 30, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Would you rather got out on a date with Angelina Jolie or Jennifer Aniston?


Angelina Jolie, both are baddies doe


Jim said:


> really? I'm surprised


Don't know many weebs irl lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polaris (Oct 3, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Angelina Jolie



Can you tell by the look on my face that I'm surprised?; ... lmao.

Would you rather go out on a date with Demi Moore or Charlize Theron?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 3, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Can you tell by the look on my face that I'm surprised?; ... lmao.
> 
> Would you rather go out on a date with Demi Moore or Charlize Theron?


I'd go with Demi Moore


----------



## Polaris (Oct 3, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'd go with Demi Moore



I recently finished reading her memoir

Would you rather be seated next to an enemy on a 10-hour long flight or only eat cornflakes for three weeks (you wouldn't be allowed to consume nutrient supplements in tandem with this, btw)?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 3, 2022)

Polaris said:


> I recently finished reading her memoir
> 
> Would you rather be seated next to an enemy on a 10-hour long flight or only eat cornflakes for three weeks (you wouldn't be allowed to consume nutrient supplements in tandem with this, btw)?


10 hour flight, 3 weeks is too long


----------



## Polaris (Oct 3, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> 10 hour flight, 3 weeks is too long



I see, interesting. 

If you saw a stranger drop 10 bucks on the ground (without them noticing) would you pick it up and hand it over to them or keep it for yourself?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 3, 2022)

Polaris said:


> I see, interesting.
> 
> If you saw a stranger drop 10 bucks on the ground (without them noticing) would you pick it up and hand it over to them or keep it for yourself?


Give it to them, easy. 10 bucks isn't much to me, but you never know if it's a lot to them. Maybe that's their food/bus money for the night.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Polaris (Oct 7, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Give it to them, easy. 10 bucks isn't much to me, but you never know if it's a lot to them. Maybe that's their food/bus money for the night.



Perfect answer. 

Next question; Are you familiar with The Hunger Games trilogy? (I'm asking, because there's another question I wanna ask regarding this).


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 7, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Perfect answer.
> 
> Next question; Are you familiar with The Hunger Games trilogy? (I'm asking, because there's another question I wanna ask regarding this).


Not really, only watched the first movie back when it came out


----------



## Polaris (Oct 8, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Not really, only watched the first movie back when it came out



Ah well, you're familiar enough with it in order for me to pose this question; What strategy would you use in order to survive if you were forced to participate in the games? Would you use a bow and arrow like Katniss, join a team of career tributes (if you could), survive by stealing unnoticeable amounts of food and simply waiting for everyone else to kill each other off but not do any of the killing yourself like Foxface and etc.?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 8, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Ah well, you're familiar enough with it in order for me to pose this question; What strategy would you use in order to survive if you were forced to participate in the games? Would you use a bow and arrow like Katniss, join a team of career tributes (if you could), survive by stealing unnoticeable amounts of food and simply waiting for everyone else to kill each other off but not do any of the killing yourself like Foxface and etc.?


Hmm I'd just chill and let people come to me I guess. I wouldn't go out of my way to kill anyone, but would defend myself.


----------



## Polaris (Oct 8, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Hmm I'd just chill and let people come to me I guess.



Even though your team mates would inevitably turn on you eventually since only one can win? Interesting. 

Personally, I'd go solo and use the Foxface strategy.



ClannadFan said:


> I wouldn't go out of my way to kill anyone, *but would defend myself.*



Would you use any particular weapon in order to do this? I'm asking since several characters in that movie/book trilogy pick one particular weapon that sets them apart from other tributes; Trident, spear, bow & arrow, slingshot and etc.


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 8, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Even though your team mates would inevitably turn on you eventually since only one can win? Interesting.
> 
> Personally, I'd go solo and use the Foxface strategy


I wouldn't exactly care that much about winning. Would be fine with whatever happens


Polaris said:


> Would you use any particular weapon in order to do this? I'm asking since several characters in that movie/book trilogy pick one particular weapon that sets them apart from other tributes; Trident, spear, bow & arrow, slingshot and etc.


Hmmm I guess I'd be fine with anything, wouldn't be picky


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 8, 2022)

If you had to pick one race of people to wipe from the face of the earth, who would you pick?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 8, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> If you had to pick one race of people to wipe from the face of the earth, who would you pick?


Asian people. They make like 60% of the human population. Everyone else will benefit from our sacrifice.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 8, 2022)

If you could add an inch to your dick or five inches to your height, which would you choose?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 8, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> If you could add an inch to your dick or five inches to your height, which would you choose?


An inch to my dick. I'm fine with my height and dick, but adding the extra inch might be nice for my partner

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Polaris (Oct 9, 2022)

Out of all the questions that were posed in this thread, which one did you like the most?


----------



## pfft (Oct 9, 2022)

Do you ever google answers to any of the questions asked ?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 9, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Out of all the questions that were posed in this thread, which one did you like the most?


Who my favorite person on NF is. I like being put on the spot 


pfft said:


> Do you ever google answers to any of the questions asked ?


Not really. When I was asked earlier about the race thing I did look up how much of the world was asian. But for the most part I just say whatever comes to mind first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 9, 2022)

What was your highest one rep max for every major lift?


----------



## Polaris (Oct 9, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Who my favorite person on NF is. I like being put on the spot



Ohh, I see! What was your answer to that question? I haven't read all of the posts in this thread, so I missed that one.


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 9, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> One was your highest one rep max for every major lift?


Deadlift was the only lift I've ever really hit a 1 rep max while at my peak. Deadlifted 600 lbs. For bench I've hit 385x5, my max should of been in the mid 400s. With squat I've done 435 for a 4x4, would guess my max was 515-525.


Polaris said:


> Ohh, I see! What was your answer to that question? I haven't read all of the posts in this thread, so I missed that one.


@Kitsune Easily. Sorry to anyone else that I talk to, but she's my favorite

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2022)

if you could be asleep right now, would you?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> if you could be asleep right now, would you?


No, I just woke up


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2022)

how much does it cost to remain sane?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> how much does it cost to remain sane?


You gotta give up your insanity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 11, 2022)

Let’s say there’s a scenario where you could travel back in time and suck Hitler’s dick 100 times to prevent the Holocaust. Would you do it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 11, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Let’s say there’s a scenario where you could travel back in time and suck Hitler’s dick 100 times to prevent the Holocaust. Would you do it?


Only if I get credit for it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2022)

if you could cut off pieces of yoru muscles peroidically and sell them off, would you?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> if you could cut off pieces of yoru muscles peroidically and sell them off, would you?


Depends how much I'm getting, and how much I'm cutting off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 11, 2022)

Does your family know you watch anime?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> Does your family know you watch anime?


Yeah, it's not a secret


----------



## January (Oct 11, 2022)

Is shanks a snitch?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 11, 2022)

January said:


> Is shanks a snitch?


Yeah, he's gonna be the Final Villian

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Oct 11, 2022)

Which game boss is the most dangerous?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 11, 2022)

January said:


> Which game boss is the most dangerous?


Pretty much any JRPG boss, it's always god lmao


----------



## Polaris (Oct 12, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Zendaya



Is it because of the show, "Euphoria"?



ClannadFan said:


> @Kitsune Easily. Sorry to anyone else that I talk to, but she's my favorite


... Aaand now I know who I'll pair you up with if I ever create a second edition of the, "Get your NF bestie" thread in the future!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2022)

Is this your final form?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 12, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Is it because of the show, "Euphoria"?


Never saw it actually. I liked her in Spiderman, and just think she's fine af


Polaris said:


> ... Aaand now I know who I'll pair you up with if I ever create a second edition of the, "Get your NF bestie" thread in the future!


That'll be nice 


Jim said:


> Is this your final form?


I haven't reached it yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polaris (Oct 12, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Never saw it actually. I liked her in Spiderman, and just think she's fine af



Out of sheer curiosity, if you think she's the most attractive female celebrity, how come you don't watch the show? I mean Zendaya's character is one of the main characters and gets a lot of screen time. Or is that show just really not your cup of tea? =)


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 12, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, if you think she's the most attractive female celebrity, how come you don't watch the show? I mean Zendaya's character is one of the main characters and gets a lot of screen time. Or is that show just really not your cup of tea? =)


The show seems interesting, just haven't gotten around to it I guess. I've been slacking on watching things for a while


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2022)

would you watch a twitch stream of someone using a /tts voice?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 13, 2022)

Jim said:


> would you watch a twitch stream of someone using a /tts voice?


Sure why not


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2022)

Do you think there's a difference between anime and amine?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 13, 2022)

Jim said:


> Do you think there's a difference between anime and amine?


No

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2022)

Would you like to watch amines all day?


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 13, 2022)

Why is the world the way it is and why would you want to change it even if you like it?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 13, 2022)

Jim said:


> Would you like to watch amines all day?


Yes


Swarmy said:


> Why is the world the way it is and why would you want to change it even if you like it?


Idk why, but I'd change it if I could since it sucks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 13, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Idk why, but I'd change it if I could since it sucks


What sucks brother?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 13, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> What sucks brother?


A lot, not just my life, but life in general lol. The majority of people seem unhappy. Even your regular everyday problems make life a drag sometimes. And then there are the people with serious problems, and that's even worse. Not trying to be too negative tho lol


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> A lot, not just my life, but life in general lol. The majority of people seem unhappy. Even your regular everyday problems make life a drag sometimes. And then there are the people with serious problems, and that's even worse. Not trying to be too negative tho lol


if you could make everyone immortal, would you?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 13, 2022)

Jim said:


> if you could make everyone immortal, would you?


No, that sounds horrible lol


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 13, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> A lot, not just my life, but life in general lol. The majority of people seem unhappy. Even your regular everyday problems make life a drag sometimes. And then there are the people with serious problems, and that's even worse. Not trying to be too negative tho lol


My dude I almost get killed each time I go get groceries cause people feel like the end is nigh and assholeness coupled with survivalist hate and malice is justified in the face of assured global damnation.

Also the fall of modern civilisation apparently cause wars and starvation are totally new and unexpected events that have been dealt with long ago by the glorious shining green emerald crown of the Modern Times™.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 13, 2022)

Oh right a question for your time... uhhhh... Least favourite favourite thing?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 13, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Oh right a question for your time... uhhhh... Least favourite favourite thing?


Leg day or cardio I guess. We have a love hate relationship


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 13, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Leg day or cardio I guess. We have a love hate relationship


Lazy ass  

I can't run for shit but I can literally walk for hours upon hours and cross the whole city as long as I don't get bored. Brain works best when drugged to the rim by the rhythmic sounds of soon-to-be arthritis.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 13, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Lazy ass
> 
> I can't run for shit but I can literally walk for hours upon hours and cross the whole city as long as I don't get bored. Brain works best when drugged to the rim by the rhythmic sounds of soon-to-be arthritis.


I hate cardio when I'm being lazy with it lol. Maybe I'll stop being lazy soon


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 14, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Maybe I'll stop being lazy soon


Being lazy is not something you stop, it's something you actively work against.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 14, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Being lazy is not something you stop, it's something you actively work against.


True


----------



## Jim (Oct 14, 2022)

what if you could make it so that humans didn't need to exercise and their bodies just naturally formed the better shapes?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 14, 2022)

Jim said:


> what if you could make it so that humans didn't need to exercise and their bodies just naturally formed the better shapes?


That'd be nice I guess


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 14, 2022)

Jim said:


> what if you could make it so that humans didn't need to exercise and their bodies just naturally formed the better shapes?


You've heard about crabs, I've talked about beetle, scientists believe in worms but looking at nature it becomes clear...

Become mite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polaris (Oct 19, 2022)

Did you expect to get this many replies when you made this thread?



ClannadFan said:


> The show seems interesting, just haven't gotten around to it I guess. I've been slacking on watching things for a while



I see. Tbh, it's too graphic for my taste. Not really my cup of tea (even though there are a lot of really skilled actors/actresses in that show). I've pretty much only watched it when I've been in a bad mood and needed a distraction. Shock value = attention-grabbing.


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 19, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Did you expect to get this many replies when you made this thread?


No, it's a lot lol.


Polaris said:


> I see. Tbh, it's too graphic for my taste. Not really my cup of tea (even though there are a lot of really skilled actors/actresses in that show). I've pretty much only watched it when I've been in a bad mood and needed a distraction. Shock value = attention-grabbing.


I actually like that kind of stuff. I hear they got a lot of sex scenes too lol


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2022)

what kind of questions were you expecting?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 19, 2022)

Jim said:


> what kind of questions were you expecting?


Any and all questions


----------



## Polaris (Oct 19, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> No, it's a lot lol.



Hahaha, thought so. Let's see if we can get this thread to 1000 replies



ClannadFan said:


> I actually like that kind of stuff. I hear they got a lot of sex scenes too lol



Zendaya is one of the few actresses/actors in that show who doesn't show much skin, so don't get too excited, lmao. Also, when I say shock value, I'm not just referring to the erotic scenes, but also to the violence and the characters getting put in emotionally/psychologically challenging situations that are really uncomfortable to watch (you'll know what I mean, once you watch the show, I don't wanna spoil too much)


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2022)

Do you know anyone else IRL who likes clannad/?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 19, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Hahaha, thought so. Let's see if we can get this thread to 1000 replies
> 
> 
> 
> Zendaya is one of the few actresses/actors in that show who doesn't show much skin, so don't get too excited, lmao. Also, when I say shock value, I'm not just referring to the erotic scenes, but also to the violence and the characters getting put in emotionally/psychologically challenging situations that are really uncomfortable to watch (you'll know what I mean, once you watch the show, I don't wanna spoil to much)


Yeah I know she doesn't lol. And I've heard a bit if what happens, seems interesting to me.


Jim said:


> Do you know anyone else IRL who likes clannad/?


It's my little sisters favorite anime, and I know 2 other people who have it as one of their favorites


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> It's my little sisters favorite anime, and I know 2 other people who have it as one of their favorites


wha? she likes it too? Weird, does she like the same characters as you too?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 19, 2022)

Jim said:


> wha? she likes it too? Weird, does she like the same characters as you too?


No, we never agree on favorite characters lol


----------



## Rine (Oct 20, 2022)

Do you think I can own this site and make everyone my slaves?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 20, 2022)

Rine said:


> Do you think I can own this site and make everyone my slaves?


Yeah, but you've gotta believe in yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 20, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah, but you've gotta believe in yourself.


did you get that line from a shounen anime?


----------



## Karasu (Oct 20, 2022)

Does art imitate life or  life imitate art?

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 20, 2022)

Jim said:


> did you get that line from a shounen anime?


Yes, believe it!


Karasu said:


> Does art imitate life or  life imitate art?


Hmmmm art imitates life


----------



## Jim (Oct 20, 2022)

Do we live in a computer simulation?


----------



## Polaris (Oct 20, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Where are the spicy questions? Make me uncomfortable




*Spoiler*: __ 



Let's say,_ hypothetically speaking_, that dudes could also get pregnant and give birth (don't ask me how, lol), would you agree to carry one of the babies if you and your partner decided to have two kids? (It wouldn't be a deal-breaker to your partner if you weren't up for it though).


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 20, 2022)

Jim said:


> Do we live in a computer simulation?


The odds are high


Polaris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say,_ hypothetically speaking_, that dudes could also get pregnant and give birth (don't ask me how, lol), would you agree to carry one of the babies if you and your partner decided to have two kids? (It wouldn't be a deal-breaker to your partner if you weren't up for it though).


Sure, I guess that'd be fair. Sounds horrible tho lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 20, 2022)

Jim said:


> Do we live in a computer simulation?



Maybe we don't...but maybe you do 

Albeit a very normal simulation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Oct 20, 2022)

Portkey or Floo network?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 20, 2022)

January said:


> Portkey or Floo network?


Floo network

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 20, 2022)

January said:


> Portkey or Floo network?



I actually thought this was an IT question at first glance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Polaris (Oct 21, 2022)

What's your favorite song?


----------



## January (Oct 21, 2022)

Time travel: Future or Past?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 21, 2022)

Polaris said:


> What's your favorite song?


Hmmm there are a few, but this one rn 





January said:


> Time travel: Future or Past?


Future, I want to witness the last moments of mankind


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Future, I want to witness the last moments of mankind


well according to an old game of mine.... that's at the year 9999


----------



## Karasu (Oct 21, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Hmmm there are a few, but this one rn
> Future, I want to witness the last moments of mankind



 that's kinda dark. Why would you want to see that? Just curious.


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 21, 2022)

Jim said:


> well according to an old game of mine.... that's at the year 9999


What happened to 2012


Karasu said:


> that's kinda dark. Why would you want to see that? Just curious.


I think it'd be interesting to see how we go out. Would be funny if the Christians were right all along and it's a bunch of angels and demons fucking shit up


----------



## Jim (Oct 21, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> What happened to 2012


I'm not quite sure, there may be a character in that year, but off the top of my head i get blade

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Polaris (Oct 21, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Hmmm there are a few, but this one rn


That melody = perfection

Next question; Would you rather ride a dragon, thestral, pegasus horse or a hippogriff?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 22, 2022)

Polaris said:


> That melody = perfection
> 
> Next question; Would you rather ride a dragon, thestral, pegasus horse or a hippogriff?


Dragon ez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polaris (Oct 22, 2022)

What's the best compliment you've ever received?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 22, 2022)

Polaris said:


> What's the best compliment you've ever received?


Hmmm hard to just pick 1. Stuff that came from the heart from people I care about I guess


----------



## Polaris (Oct 22, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Hmmm hard to just pick 1. Stuff that came from the heart from people I care about I guess



Understandable. But could you be more specific? Like, were those compliments aimed at your personality traits, looks, performance in sports/academics and etc?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 23, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Understandable. But could you be more specific? Like, were those compliments aimed at your personality traits, looks, performance in sports/academics and etc?


I've been told a few times that I'm built like some Marvel Superheros lol. That stood out to me


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 23, 2022)

Who do you like better, Jim or DDJ? And why.


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 23, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Who do you like better, Jim or DDJ? And why.


DDJ because Jim doesn't like Clannad

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2022)

Pizza with Pineapple or without?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 23, 2022)

January said:


> Pizza with Pineapple or without?


With ofc


----------



## Jim (Oct 23, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> DDJ because Jim doesn't like Clannad


but does DDJ like Clannad?


----------



## Karasu (Oct 23, 2022)

Do you ever get that not so fresh feeling?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 24, 2022)

Jim said:


> but does DDJ like Clannad?


Probably, he's smart enough to understand the deeper meaning behind everything


Karasu said:


> Do you ever get that not so fresh feeling?


Sometimes

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 24, 2022)

If you had to choose between anime and the NBA (the one you don’t choose disappears forever) which would you pick?


----------



## January (Oct 24, 2022)

Favorite planet other than earth?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 24, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> If you had to choose between anime and the NBA (the one you don’t choose disappears forever) which would you pick?


I gotta go with the NBA. I think I've already peaked as an anime fan. I still enjoy it but not as much as I used to. The NBA can entertain me for the rest of my life.


January said:


> Favorite planet other than earth?


Uranus

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Uranus


is that because it spins funny?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 24, 2022)

Jim said:


> is that because it spins funny?


Yeah, that's why I like Uranus


----------



## Polaris (Oct 24, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I've been told a few times that I'm built like some Marvel Superheros lol. That stood out to me



That's like tantamount to being told that you look like Uma Thurman or some other good-looking female celebrity as a woman, I can imagine. Your friends have perfected the art of stroking one's ego

Next question; Do you mostly live in the past, present or future mentally speaking?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 24, 2022)

Polaris said:


> That's like tantamount to being told that you look like Uma Thurman or some other good-looking female celebrity as a woman, I can imagine. Your friends have perfected the art of stroking one's ego
> 
> Next question; Do you mostly live in the past, present or future mentally speaking?


I try to stay in the present. Gotta look back/forward sometimes, but stay in the present most times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 24, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I gotta go with the NBA. I think I've already peaked as an anime fan. I still enjoy it but not as much as I used to. The NBA can entertain me for the rest of my life.


If you had to choose between Kistune and the NBA (the one you don't choose gets mangled in a tub grinder) which would you pick?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 24, 2022)

Karasu said:


> If you had to choose between Kistune and the NBA (the one you don't choose gets mangled in a tub grinder) which would you pick?


Sorry @Kitsune

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Oct 24, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Sorry @Kitsune



Oh you fucking did not!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 26, 2022)

Would you let the entire Milwaukee Bucks basketball team run a train on you to save Jim’s life?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 26, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Would you let the entire Milwaukee Bucks basketball team run a train on you to save Jim’s life?


Hmmm I don't think so. Sorry @Jim that's a whole lotta meat in me


----------



## Polaris (Oct 26, 2022)

Since you like the NBA... would you consider watching One Tree Hill? Basketball is a big part of that show and even though it's mainly watched by women/girls (at first glance, I'm sure that the show appears to be the series equivalent of a chick flick), the producers actually wanted it to be a, "boy show" and the target audience was (initially anyway) guys who like basketball/ball games.


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 26, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Since you like the NBA... would you consider watching One Tree Hill? Basketball is a big part of that show and even though it's mainly watched by women/girls (at first glance, I'm sure that the show appears to be the series equivalent of a chick flick), the producers actually wanted it to be a, "boy show" and the target audience was (initially anyway) guys who like basketball/ball games.


Hmmm doesn't really seem like my type of show tbh


----------



## Polaris (Oct 26, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Hmmm doesn't really seem like my type of show tbh



Ah well, it was worth a shot

Would you rather be reincarnated as a dog or a cat?


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2022)

would your sister ever act like an anime character?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 26, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Ah well, it was worth a shot
> 
> Would you rather be reincarnated as a dog or a cat?


Dog, I feel like they get more love


Jim said:


> would your sister ever act like an anime character?


Yeah she can call you Onii-Chan if you want

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Polaris (Oct 26, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Dog, I feel like they get more love



Awww I'd pick cat though, because they're more free than dogs (if they're outdoor cats) and are really flexible. Roaming around the neighborhood as a cat as opposed to a human, would be an interesting experience. 

So, I've asked you like a hundred of questions at this point and was wondering; If I made a thread like yours and you could ask me something, what would you ask?


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah she can call you Onii-Chan if you want


does she ever call you that?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 26, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Awww I'd pick cat though, because they're more free than dogs (if they're outdoor cats) and are really flexible. Roaming around the neighborhood as a cat as opposed to a human, would be an interesting experience.


That's true, would be nice to free roam.


Polaris said:


> So, I've asked you like a hundred of questions at this point and was wondering; If I made a thread like yours and you could ask me something, what would you ask?


Who's your anime husbando?


Jim said:


> does she ever call you that?


Everyday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polaris (Oct 26, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Who's your anime husbando?



Kiba from Wolf's Rain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 26, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Kiba from Wolf's Rain


Never watched the show, but heard a bit about it, nice!


----------



## Polaris (Oct 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Never watched the show, but heard a bit about it, nice!



If you're looking for a new anime to watch, I'd highly recommend it. It's really captivating and immersive. Unique too. I think it's because of the moody and melancholic atmosphere in combination with the plot. The soundtrack is superb, so that's an added bonus. Some viewers have described watching it as an, "overwhelming experience" and I agree. It's unforgettable.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2022)

is there an anime character your sister tries to act like, or is there a character that resembles her?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> is there an anime character your sister tries to act like, or is there a character that resembles her?


All the dumb little sister ones


----------



## Jim (Oct 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> All the dumb little sister ones


Lol, I forget, what character do you see yourself as?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> Lol, I forget, what character do you see yourself as?


God


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> God


anime character i mean.


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> anime character i mean.


Still God


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2022)

Did you ever look at other games the Clannad creators made?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> Did you ever look at other games the Clannad creators made?


I played the Tomoyo spin off, never played the other games. Watched the anime for most of them tho.


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I played the Tomoyo spin off, never played the other games. Watched the anime for most of them tho.


Not interested in the other games?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> Not interested in the other games?


Nah, they're too old now too


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Nah, they're too old now too


but aren't you as well?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> but aren't you as well?


It's true


----------



## Polaris (Oct 31, 2022)

If @Jim made a thread that's identical to this one, what would you ask him? ONE question only


----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2022)

Polaris said:


> If @Jim made a thread that's identical to this one, what would you ask him? ONE question only


i did make one though

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 31, 2022)

Polaris said:


> If @Jim made a thread that's identical to this one, what would you ask him? ONE question only


Yeah he made one already lol. But the question would be how much is he actually trolling


----------



## Jim (Oct 31, 2022)

I don't get why people keep assuming i'm trolling about something.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Oct 31, 2022)

Do you like Pizza or Burgers more?


----------



## ClannadFan (Oct 31, 2022)

Gerjaffers786 said:


> Do you like Pizza or Burgers more?


Burgers ofc

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Oct 31, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Burgers ofc


Nice choice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 4, 2022)

Is Earth straight up flat or perfectly round?


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Is Earth straight up flat or perfectly round?


It's perfectly normal


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 4, 2022)

Jim said:


> It's perfectly normal


So you admit that the Earth is shaped like a planet and made of earth?

Bold statement there bud, any data to back that vape claim of yours?

Maybe even a graph or 30 sec explained video to solidify your point?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 4, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Is Earth straight up flat or perfectly round?


Flat


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 4, 2022)

If I put oil on my feet can I walk on water?


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2022)

was your mind transferred to an android body that feels very human without your knowledge?


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 4, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> If I put oil on my feet can I walk on water?


Probably not, try it for me


Jim said:


> was your mind transferred to an android body that feels very human without your knowledge?


Very likely


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Flat


Wrong.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2022)

are you secretly swarmy's dupe?


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 4, 2022)

Jim said:


> are you secretly swarmy's dupe?


I doubt my ego can allow me to pretend being someone else for longer than a week or as soon as I make a really funny joke or wise crack I wanna take credit for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 4, 2022)

Jim said:


> are you secretly swarmy's dupe?


He's my dupe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> He's my dupe


The nerve on this vermin!

Go back to your mammal hole and suck on your nipples you spinefull furworm.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2022)

did you play any of the persona games?


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 10, 2022)

Jim said:


> did you play any of the persona games?


4 and 5, and a little bit of 3


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2022)

what do you think your palace and treasure would look like?


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 10, 2022)

Jim said:


> what do you think your palace and treasure would look like?


A Clannad Palace and my treasure is a dango

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> A Clannad Palace and my treasure is a dango


lol i didn't see that coming. I couldn't really think of an answer to that for myself though, lol.


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 18, 2022)

If you had to pick between video games or anime, and the one you don’t pick disappears, which would you choose?


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 18, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> If you had to pick between video games or anime, and the one you don’t pick disappears, which would you choose?


Goodbye anime, if I can still read manga that is. My peak for watching anime is over now, while I still play video games often


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 18, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Goodbye anime, if I can still read manga that is. My peak for watching anime is over now, while I still play video games often


Then what about manga vs video games?


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 18, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Then what about manga vs video games?


Video games is over either one, but if it's against both then I choose anime and manga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 18, 2022)

If you had to choose one song for the soundtrack of your life, which one would be?


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 18, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> If you had to choose one song for the soundtrack of your life, which one would be?



Tough but this comes to mind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2022)

have you had any dreams that you couldn't imagine having?


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2022)

did you ever spend money on anime related stuff?


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 23, 2022)

Jim said:


> did you ever spend money on anime related stuff?


I got a few anime blu rays and manga volumes. Plan on getting a lot more eventually tho


----------



## Polaris (Nov 23, 2022)

How are you doing today?


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 23, 2022)

Polaris said:


> How are you doing today?


Great! Hbu


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Great! Hbu


how come you didn't answer my dream question?


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 23, 2022)

Jim said:


> how come you didn't answer my dream question?


I didn't see it lol, my bad Jimmy.

The answer is probably not, dreams are crazy


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I didn't see it lol, my bad Jimmy.
> 
> The answer is probably not, dreams are crazy


have you ever had a dream tha tseemed to last a really long time and what was the dream if so?


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 23, 2022)

Jim said:


> have you ever had a dream tha tseemed to last a really long time and what was the dream if so?


Not that I can remember, I'm sure it's happened tho


----------



## Polaris (Nov 25, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Great!



Did something in particular happen to put you in a great mood?



ClannadFan said:


> Hbu



So-so



Jim said:


> how come you didn't answer my dream question?



Seeing as he seemingly responded to every single question up to that point, I was surprised when I saw that and thought to myself, "He's getting selective with those questions... we all might have to take it up a notch!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 25, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Did something in particular happen to put you in a great mood?


I've got a great girlfriend! 


Polaris said:


> So-so


Hope that turns into great soon!


Polaris said:


> Seeing as he seemingly responded to every single question up to that point, I was surprised when I saw that and thought to myself, "He's getting selective with those questions... we all might have to take it up a notch!"


Lol I just didnt see it since he double posted

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I've got a great girlfriend!


IRL?


> Lol I just didnt see it since he double posted



Double? they were days apart!


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 25, 2022)

Jim said:


> IRL?


2D AND 3D!!


Jim said:


> Double? they were days apart!


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> 2D AND 3D!!


but not 4D? 
j/k


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 25, 2022)

Jim said:


> but not 4D?
> j/k


Trying to get one rn


----------



## Polaris (Nov 26, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I've got a great girlfriend!



You seemed sad/melancholic before, so I'm glad to hear that you're doing great now How long have you and your gf been together?



ClannadFan said:


> Hope that turns into great soon!



Thank you



ClannadFan said:


> Lol I just didnt see it since he double posted



Ohh, okay. Well, I've prepared a high quality question for you_ just in case; _
*Spoiler*: __ 



 What kind of result do you get whenever you take the Myers-Briggs personality test?


----------



## Paradise (Nov 26, 2022)

What city do you live? Do you consider yourself a happy person?


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2022)

are bears unbearable?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 26, 2022)

Polaris said:


> You seemed sad/melancholic before, so I'm glad to hear that you're doing great now How long have you and your gf been together?


Yeah she's great, really helps my mood lol.  We've been official for a month now, been talking for a while though.


Polaris said:


> Thank you


You're welcome!


Polaris said:


> Ohh, okay. Well, I've prepared a high quality question for you_ just in case; _
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I think defender (ISFJ) now, I used to be advocate (INFJ) though.


Paradise said:


> What city do you live? Do you consider yourself a happy person?


I live in Milwaukee and I'd say generally not really. I do have a fairly cheerful personality tho.


Jim said:


> are bears unbearable?


Yes


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2022)

Do you think we live in a simulation?


----------



## Polaris (Nov 26, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah she's great, really helps my mood lol.  We've been official for a month now, been talking for a while though.



Ohhh, so you coupled up very recently, congrats 



ClannadFan said:


> I think defender (ISFJ) now, I used to be advocate (INFJ) though.



Interesting, I actually had you pegged as an ISFP. Oh well, I got the first three letters right.

Next question; Which Myers-Briggs personality type do you think I have, if you had to take a guess?


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> Do you think we live in a simulation?


Yes, this is Sim 2


Polaris said:


> Ohhh, so you coupled up very recently, congrats


Thank you!


Polaris said:


> Interesting, I actually had you pegged as an ISFP. Oh well, I got the first three letters right.
> 
> Next question; Which Myers-Briggs personality type do you think I have, if you had to take a guess?


Not too sure tbh. I've taken the test a few times but idk what personalities really fit into each one


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2022)

have you watched any anime recently?


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> have you watched any anime recently?


Not really, gonna watch Kingdom with my sister today though  I've read the manga already tho


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2022)

Do you like to eat amines while watching anime?


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> Do you like to eat amines while watching anime?


Yes


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2022)

Would you like to buy this ladder?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 26, 2022)

Jim said:


> Would you like to buy this ladder?


Hell yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polaris (Nov 26, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Thank you!



Are you and your gf astrologically compatible?



ClannadFan said:


> Not too sure tbh. I've taken the test a few times but idk what personalities really fit into each one



I was kind of expecting this answer. Most people just read their own personality description and move on.


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 26, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Are you and your gf astrologically compatible?


I think it's average, not bad or good. As Jim would say, "normal"


Polaris said:


> I was kind of expecting this answer. Most people just read their own personality description and move on.


What are you?


----------



## Polaris (Nov 26, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I think it's average, not bad or good. As Jim would say, "normal"



May I ask what your star signs are, respectively?



ClannadFan said:


> What are you?



INTP


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2022)

Are normal people normal?


----------



## Perrin (Nov 26, 2022)

Will Usopp surpass admiral level opponents?


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 26, 2022)

Polaris said:


> May I ask what your star signs are, respectively?


capricorn and aquarius 


Polaris said:


> INTP


Oh I see!


Jim said:


> Are normal people normal?


No, they're too normal


Perrin said:


> Will Usopp surpass admiral level opponents?


He gotta surpass Yonko lvl first, idk if he will


----------



## Polaris (Nov 30, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> capricorn and aquarius



I don't really believe in astrology anymore, tbh. I'm really just asking out of habit (I used to be obsessed with astrology and would always ask friends about their love interest's star sign, in the past). 

So what made you fall for your gf?


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 30, 2022)

Polaris said:


> I don't really believe in astrology anymore, tbh. I'm really just asking out of habit (I used to be obsessed with astrology and would always ask friends about their love interest's star sign, in the past).
> 
> So what made you fall for your gf?


She's a beautiful nerd who likes to goto the gym. I can talk to her for hours everyday and always have a great time. And she's very kind and understanding. The sex is also amazing lol. I'll just leave it at that, don't wanna completely spill my guts out here lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Polaris (Nov 30, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'm bored as hell today with no plans and don't feel like making a bunch of threads. Ask me literally anything. Just trying to pass the time. *I don't think there's a question I won't answer, but maybe someone will surprise me lol.*





ClannadFan said:


> She's a beautiful nerd who likes to goto the gym. I can talk to her for hours everyday and always have a great time. And she's very kind and understanding. The sex is also amazing lol. *I'll just leave it at that, don't wanna completely spill my guts out here lol*



HOLY MOLY I almost ventured into forbidden territory without even trying

Anyway, I hope she's the one for you

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Nov 30, 2022)

Polaris said:


> HOLY MOLY I almost ventured into forbidden territory without even trying
> 
> Anyway, I hope she's the one for you


Thanks! And I'm just a little more private if it involves someone else lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Nov 30, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> who likes to goto the gym.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Polaris (Dec 5, 2022)

What's the best love song you've ever heard?



ClannadFan said:


> Thanks! And I'm just a little *more private* if it involves someone else lol



Just the way it should be

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 5, 2022)

Polaris said:


> What's the best love song you've ever heard?
> 
> 
> 
> Just the way it should be


Idk about best, but this one is a classic that I like lol


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 5, 2022)

I'm going to ask you something but before I do I want an answer to it, yes or no?


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 5, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> I'm going to ask you something but before I do I want an answer to it, yes or no?


Yes


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yes


Damn... I was just about to smash the ring too...

I hope you like long walks in the park and gay sex at the beach.


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 5, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Damn... I was just about to smash the ring too...
> 
> I hope you like long walks in the park and gay sex at the beach.


You're lucky, cuz I do


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> You're lucky, cuz I do


It's settled then, I'll sand wipe your ass homie

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 5, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> It's settled then, I'll sand wipe your ass homie


Thanks bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Thanks bro


One last question, when was the last time you de-wormed?


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 5, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> One last question, when was the last time you de-wormed?


About 2 weeks ago


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> About 2 weeks ago


I see, no worries it takes less than a minute to shove the eggsack in, then about 2 weeks for them to mature.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 5, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> I see, no worries it takes less than a minute to shove the eggsack in, then about 2 weeks for them to mature.


I gotta deworm again soon then


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I gotta deworm again soon then


Just eat some vinegar and lemons man.

Dudes these days can't keep their ass higene proper anymore man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 5, 2022)

What is your favorite Christmas memory, if you have any?


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 5, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> What is your favorite Christmas memory, if you have any?


1 year the people I usually spent christmas with went back home for christmas, so I threw a party in my barracks room for everyone who had nothing to do on christmas. It was pretty nice, had a lot of people show up and we had a great time. Afterwards a lot of them told me they were really glad I did that, since they would of just spent christmas alone in their rooms.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2022)

Is home where the homies are?


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> Is home where the homies are?


Yes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 5, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> 1 year the people I usually spent christmas with went back home for christmas, so I threw a party in my barracks room for everyone who had nothing to do on christmas. It was pretty nice, had a lot of people show up and we had a great time. Afterwards a lot of them told me they were really glad I did that, since they would of just spent christmas alone in their rooms.


That sounds really fun, nice and kind , thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2022)

Do you wanna build a snowman?


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> Do you wanna build a snowman?


No, I hate the cold

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 27, 2022)

Strangest thing you've eaten?


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 27, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Strangest thing you've eaten?


Hmmm I don't think I've eaten anything too strange. Either alligator or ass I guess. Nothing too crazy

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Dec 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Hmmm I don't think I've eaten anything too strange. Either alligator or ass I guess. Nothing too crazy



 

To be frank, I've always been curious about the taste of gator. Is it really like chicken?


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2022)

how deep have you ever been stabbed?


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 27, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> To be frank, I've always been curious about the taste of gator. Is it really like chicken?


Very close to chicken, a little fishy too iirc


Jim said:


> how deep have you ever been stabbed?


I once had a huge splinter in my toe, does that count?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I once had a huge splinter in my toe, does that count?


I suppose, i was thinking a knife, a branch, or some toothpick even.


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 27, 2022)

Jim said:


> I suppose, i was thinking a knife, a branch, or some toothpick even.


The splinter was more like a wood chip, it was pretty big


----------



## Polaris (Dec 28, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Idk about best, but this one is a classic that I like lol



Didn't expect it to be the signature song from Aladdin It's alright, I'm just not really a fan of love songs from the early 90's.

What do you think of this one?


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 28, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Didn't expect it to be the signature song from Aladdin It's alright, I'm just not really a fan of love songs from the early 90's.
> 
> What do you think of this one?


It's a nice song! I like it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Polaris (Dec 28, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> It's a nice song! I like it



I discovered it on One Tree Hill... y'know, that show you won't watch  

Next question; What is your opinion on cosmetic surgery?


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 28, 2022)

Polaris said:


> I discovered it on One Tree Hill... y'know, that show you won't watch


Lmaoo it doesnt seem like my type of show


Polaris said:


> Next question; What is your opinion on cosmetic surgery?


I don't judge. My perference is for it to atleast look as close to natural as possible though


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2022)

Do you have a tv


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> Do you have a tv


Yeah, Y


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Yeah, Y


Just wondering

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> Just wondering


Do u


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Do u


Yes

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Princess Knight (Dec 28, 2022)

You were probably asked this but why do you like Clannad?

I tried to play it twice and couldn't get far; maybe you can give me a new POV?


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 28, 2022)

Princess Knight said:


> You were probably asked this but why do you like Clannad?
> 
> I tried to play it twice and couldn't get far; maybe you can give me a new POV?


I relate a lot to the MC, one of the girls there is my waifu, I really like the message it sends and the main theme being about family. It's also rare to get an after story in these types of shows, which is what really seperates it from all the other romance shows imo.


----------



## Polaris (Dec 30, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Lmaoo it doesnt seem like my type of show



I respect your decision to not watch it... even though I may not be over the moon about it.



ClannadFan said:


> I don't judge. My perference is for it to atleast look as close to natural as possible though



Understandable. That question was more a matter of finding out if you think it's worth the risk though.

Next question; What would you rather have for dinner; Spring rolls with rice on the side or spaghetti with meatballs?


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2022)

when was the last time you ate a potato chip?


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 30, 2022)

Polaris said:


> Next question; What would you rather have for dinner; Spring rolls with rice on the side or spaghetti with meatballs?


Spring rolls with rice ez pz


Jim said:


> when was the last time you ate a potato chip?


Hmmm probably about a month and a half

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 30, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I gotta deworm again soon then


I dont know this deworm think but i assume eat a pill that kill worm in the body. I think it is not recomended to do it very often, usually it is every half a year i think


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Hmmm probably about a month and a half


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 30, 2022)

wibisana said:


> I dont know this deworm think but i assume eat a pill that kill worm in the body. I think it is not recomended to do it very often, usually it is every half a year i think


I was just kidding lol, no worms in me 
Now I want a chip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Psychic (Dec 30, 2022)

Will you play one game of mafia with us? Like, we need more players on this forum.


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 30, 2022)

Psychic said:


> Will you play one game of mafia with us? Like, we need more players on this forum.


Hmm I'm gonna be pretty busy for the foreseeable future, so probably not anytime soon

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Polaris (Dec 31, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Spring rolls with rice ez pz



*high fives* It is one of the best dishes out there

What would you rather have for dessert; Lime flavored Jell-O or pistachio ice cream?


----------



## ClannadFan (Dec 31, 2022)

Polaris said:


> *high fives* It is one of the best dishes out there
> 
> What would you rather have for dessert; Lime flavored Jell-O or pistachio ice cream?


Lime flavored jell-o no contest. Only weirdo like nuts in ice cream


----------



## Polaris (Dec 31, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Only weirdos like nuts in ice cream



... I'm guilty of this 

Do you have any New Year's resolutions?


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2023)

Have you ever answered "no I'm triple" to someone asking you "are you single?"


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 1, 2023)

Polaris said:


> ... I'm guilty of this
> 
> Do you have any New Year's resolutions?


Not really, just always try to do better I guess 


Jim said:


> Have you ever answered "no I'm triple" to someone asking you "are you single?"


Every time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2023)

have you seen any of the asdf movies?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2023)

Jim said:


> have you seen any of the asdf movies?


Never heard of em


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2023)

ClannadFan said:


> Never heard of em


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2023)

You like it?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2023)

why is your avatar all fucked up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2023)

ClannadFan said:


> You like it?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2023)

Parallax said:


> why is your avatar all fucked up


Looks good on my phone, but had an iphone user show me how it looked for them, and I gotta fix it. Good catch
Lol


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2023)

ClannadFan said:


> Lol


I take inspiration from him explaining how to be a normal man 
j/k

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2023)

how can "j/k" be optimistic ?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2023)

Jim said:


> how can "j/k" be optimistic ?


All your j/ks are optimistic


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2023)

ClannadFan said:


> All your j/ks are optimistic


so I'm hoping i'm just kidding?


----------



## Polaris (Jan 5, 2023)

ClannadFan said:


> Where are the spicy questions? Make me uncomfortable


; 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Would you participate in a pornographic movie if you were paid 28 million dollars? Keep in mind that all of your family members would be informed of this movie's existence.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2023)

Jim said:


> so I'm hoping i'm just kidding?


Yes


Polaris said:


> ;
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Ez pz, no question


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2023)

Would you say your life resembles anime?


----------



## Polaris (Jan 5, 2023)

ClannadFan said:


> Ez pz, no question



So your family members wouldn't mind or do you simply not care about their opinion?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2023)

Jim said:


> Would you say your life resembles anime?


Yes, I am Naruto, you are my Sasuke


Polaris said:


> So your family members wouldn't mind or do you simply not care about their opinion?


Some would care, but I don't care lol


----------



## Polaris (Jan 5, 2023)

ClannadFan said:


> Some would care, but I don't care lol



You wouldn't be scared of potentially being disowned?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2023)

Polaris said:


> You wouldn't be scared of potentially being disowned?


I don't speak to my Mom and my Dad is dead


----------



## Polaris (Jan 5, 2023)

ClannadFan said:


> I don't speak to my Mom and my Dad is dead



Ohhh, ok. I'm sorry if I touched a nerve

Next question; Would you rather own a baby alpaca or a baby wallaby?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2023)

Polaris said:


> Ohhh, ok. I'm sorry if I touched a nerve


It's fine lol, no biggie


Polaris said:


> Next question; Would you rather own a baby alpaca or a baby wallaby?


I'll go with the Wallaby, they're cuter


----------



## Polaris (Jan 5, 2023)

ClannadFan said:


> I'll go with the Wallaby, they're cuter



Both are adorbs, but I'll go with the alpaca

Next question; Name one thing that fills you with contempt?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 5, 2023)

Polaris said:


> Both are adorbs, but I'll go with the alpaca
> 
> Next question; Name one thing that fills you with contempt?


The Bucks losing games


----------



## Polaris (Friday at 10:53 AM)

ClannadFan said:


> The Bucks losing games



Lmao, that's enough to make you experience contempt? You must value bodily kinesthetic intelligence very highly then, I suppose.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Friday at 11:19 AM)

Polaris said:


> Lmao, that's enough to make you experience contempt? You must value bodily kinesthetic intelligence very highly then, I suppose.


The Bucks losing games is no small deal  It's like life or death

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Polaris (Friday at 2:35 PM)

Forgot to pose a question!; Are there any people you wish you'd never met in life? If the answer is yes, how long or short is the list of people you wish you'd never met?


----------



## ClannadFan (Friday at 3:03 PM)

Polaris said:


> Forgot to pose a question!; Are there any people you wish you'd never met in life? If the answer is yes, how long or short is the list of people you wish you'd never met?


No, I'm glad I've met everyone I've ever met. Even the bad experiences taught me something

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Friday at 3:06 PM)

how many times have you lost your sanity?


----------



## ClannadFan (Friday at 3:12 PM)

Jim said:


> how many times have you lost your sanity?


3 times


----------



## Polaris (Friday at 3:23 PM)

ClannadFan said:


> No, I'm glad I've met everyone I've ever met. Even the bad experiences taught me something



For your own sake, I'm glad that you are able to look at it this way.

Next question; What's more difficult (in your personal opinion) to deal with in a romantic relationship? Clinginess/neediness or emotional detachment/disengagement?


----------



## ClannadFan (Friday at 4:05 PM)

Polaris said:


> For your own sake, I'm glad that you are able to look at it this way.


Thanks!


Polaris said:


> Next question; What's more difficult (in your personal opinion) to deal with in a romantic relationship? Clinginess/neediness or emotional detachment/disengagement?


Emotional detachment, I can deal with clinginess/neediness ez pz


----------



## Polaris (Friday at 4:44 PM)

ClannadFan said:


> I can deal with clinginess/neediness ez pz



... Even if she has a habit of linking her arm through yours and clinging to it as you're trying to eat a burger, i.e. making it harder for you to eat the burger in question?


----------



## ClannadFan (Friday at 5:00 PM)

Polaris said:


> ... Even if she has a habit of linking her arm through yours and clinging to it as you're trying to eat a burger, i.e. making it harder for you to eat the burger in question?


Hmmm it'd be cute sometimes lol, all the time is a lot


----------



## Jim (Today at 12:57 PM)

Would you eat rotten food if it gave less calories?


----------



## ClannadFan (Today at 1:12 PM)

Jim said:


> Would you eat rotten food if it gave less calories?


Hmmm probably not. Would rather just eat less lol. If the rotten food gave me bonus gainz then sure


----------



## Polaris (Today at 1:28 PM)

ClannadFan said:


> Hmmm it'd be cute sometimes lol, all the time is a lot



Hehehe, thought so

If you had to be stuck in a time loop, which day in your life would you choose to experience over and over again until the end of time?


----------



## ClannadFan (54 minutes ago)

Polaris said:


> Hehehe, thought so
> 
> If you had to be stuck in a time loop, which day in your life would you choose to experience over and over again until the end of time?


The day I was born


----------



## Jim (44 minutes ago)

ClannadFan said:


> The day I was born


O_o why?


----------



## ClannadFan (24 minutes ago)

Jim said:


> O_o why?


Since I'd be a newborn and not know what was going on for all of eternity

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------

